# Show Us Your EDC Folder



## andyw513

Here's my Case XX. I carry this thing with me everywhere I go because I always need it and it never lets me down. It has a nice aged CV blade, too, I like the old look it has to it:







You can tell what electrical work/being lost under a truck seat for months can do for a knife! Here it is from the other side:






I've had this knife about 4 years now, BTW. So she definitely isn't new.


----------



## SIMON LEONE

same with me : my mini grip always is where I am except when taking a shower :thumbsup:

I've got it for 1 1/2 years now but the picture I took about 1 year ago


----------



## half-watt

BM mini-grip (sorry, no pic).


----------



## eCustomKnife.com

Lone Wolf U.S 45
I can not yet post photos but here is a link !
http://www.lonewolfknives.com/store/pages/products-lonewolf-lc21400.shtml

fmg


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Could be any of these folders (Primary clipped in front right pocket)




Well.... the Benchmade Tanto or the two Twitches 


Or this





This





Or this





Down in the left front pocket


----------



## jzmtl

Current EDC:


----------



## 2000xlt

lately its been


----------



## ZeissOEM2

Lately this Gerber Paul knife from 1986


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'll have this:





along with a few others when we leave in about an hour.


----------



## TKC

*I am currently carrying a small 21 Dog Paws Sebenza.*


----------



## Essexman

Great thread here.
Guys - I thought it was just us in the UK that carried slip joints!

Here we go then- 

UKPK with carbonfibre scales














A one of a kind Ti SAK made by a very nice chap over on the Britishblades forum. My one and only Ti knife..






















As much as I love the UKPK, it's a bit big for EDC in a urban area in the UK. So I've been using the Ti SAK most of the time.

I got a couple of new/old slipjoints to EDC this week, I'll upload some picks tomorrow....................


----------



## 2000xlt

I am trying to work in strider trainer which got sharpened..i would carry it more if i had different scales, mabey some micarta..the texture of it now is too rough to pocket carry, can not easily re clip it to my pocket because of the texture.


----------



## Fenris

2000xlt said:


> I am trying to work in strider trainer which got sharpened..i would carry it more if i had different scales, mabey some micarta..the texture of it now is too rough to pocket carry, can not easily re clip it to my pocket because of the texture.



How is the edge holding up? I've always heard that the heat treatment on the trainers was'nt quite up to par since it was never meant to be sharpened.


----------



## 2000xlt

i believe its heat treated in the same manner, i have not used it much as i want to have scales made for it


----------



## darkzero

Lately it's been a plain ol Strider PT but I love it & I don't feel like I would ever have to worry about using it.







But I still rotate it with my CA legal UTX-70 which is my first EDC knife (obviously not a folder)


----------



## chipwillis




----------



## JMJ3rd

The Hinderer, with Krein regrind, changes color, but it's always an edc. The Mini Manix is new to me, as of a week or so, from a good friend. I like it a lot.


----------



## Essexman

Here's the two I got this week, both UK legal to EDC. Both made in Sheffield

New















and very old










The old knife was given to me by my friend at work. He collects old knives and was having a clear out. 

He said he thought I should have something "old" to go with my "modern" knives. It's a really nice shape, smooth and light. A very nice gift.


----------



## nathan310

Yuna EQ2 with zdp189 ats34 san mai blade






I have a few very nice high end knives but this the one I always go back to.


----------



## The Sun

a few EDC items


----------



## The Sun

JMJ3rd said:


> The Hinderer, with Krein regrind, changes color, but it's always an edc. The Mini Manix is new to me, as of a week or so, from a good friend. I like it a lot.




That swedge on Frankie just keeps lookin cooler, and cooler everytime i see it! 

you better watch out Manny the Mini Manix might start stealin' pocket time from Frankie!!! He's a jealous little sucker!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Here is my new bottom of RFP knife:





Case 63032 Med Stockman with Pen blade instead of Spey blade and CV steel!


----------



## rickcarpenter

I carry a Herbertz Taschenmesser 200711, a bit fancy for edc/work, but functional. Sorry, no personal pics, but see www.messerversand.us/popup_image.php/pID/26049/imgID/0


----------



## Flying Turtle

Here's most of the knives I've EDC'd over the years. Presently I carry either the multitool with pliers, the Gerber, or both.






Geoff


----------



## andyw513

Flying Turtle said:


> Here's most of the knives I've EDC'd over the years. Presently I carry either the multitool with pliers, the Gerber, or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff




I can't blame ya there Geoff, Most of the time I still carry that tired old Case, but when I'm home, I always find myself reaching for my Leatherman Wave...even for scissors!


----------



## fyrstormer

chipwillis said:


>


Digital camodizing? Are you kidding me? Who makes this?

Anyway, I have an all-stainless Kershaw Chive and a Sebertool M4 in my pockets, and a Leatherman Crunch in my manbag.


----------



## 762x51

My current EDC....Emerson Mini Commander:


----------



## TKC

*I put my Scott Sawby CF C/U in my pocket. I love this knife.*


----------



## flatline

I've carried this thing in my pocket for the last 3 or 4 years now. Great little knife. Only cost $3. I love the fact that I can use it for anything, knowing that if I ruin the edge, I can buy 10 replacement blades for $1.

(Moderators: I'm not sure what the policy is for linking images from other sites, so if I'm not supposed to do this, please remove the image and let me know. Thanks.)

Edit: I just found in the CPF Rules FAQ that hotlinking is unacceptable, so I removed the image (which was a hotlink to Lowes' website). the picture was of the Kobalt mini utility knife which holds 5 spare blades in the handle.


----------



## carrot

My constant companion is, and has been for the past two years, the Chris Reeve Classic 2000 Small Sebenza.






Lately I've been also carrying the Flatbyrd and the Spyderco Rookie, both acquired recently.


----------



## Beamhead

These 2 are truly EDC-ed.
The Casper as a money clip/back up to the user Ti M-16.


----------



## The Sun

fyrstormer said:


> Digital camodizing? Are you kidding me? Who makes this?
> 
> Anyway, I have an all-stainless Kershaw Chive and a Sebertool M4 in my pockets, and a Leatherman Crunch in my manbag.



Duane Dwyer Custom (pictured) / Mick Strider Customs / Strider Knives Inc. only uses this blade coating/design


----------



## Fonly

You guys have some nice EDC's, here are mine.

Couple cheepies.





Favorites, exclude the RC6 while in the city (most of the time:laughing





Love the leathermans.









Classic EDC set-up.





EDC bag as well.





Last couple, the brothers:


----------



## Ajax517

SOG Aegis and Flash I





I also usually have a Gerber Sport Multitool and Leatherman Squirt P4.


----------



## 2000xlt

just got this "razel" leatherman is to show size





















have not used it much yet,,though i like it so far


----------



## 2000xlt

sorry, i got caught in the momment and forgot about the topic of "folder"


----------



## darkzero

2000xlt said:


> sorry, i got caught in the momment and forgot about the topic of "folder"


 
No worries. I enjoyed viewing that one. Liked it so much I hardly noticed that it wasn't a folder.


----------



## TCW 60

Spyderco Urban leaf


----------



## 2000xlt

kershaw zing,,picked it up today


----------



## Ignoramus

Gen 2 Hinderer XM-18 3.5" Flipper:


----------



## Bucky

At night and on the weekend:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Has been in my right front pocket. What's LEFT of the blade is SHARP!


----------



## Roberts30

My Buck RUSH Assisted opening EDC..


----------



## Armadew

Usually one of these:





Always one of these:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Could you please enlighten me on the center knife in the bottom pic?

It looks like something I would really like!


----------



## Frankiarmz

The Sun said:


> a few EDC items


 Great picture of knife on the bottom. What is it? Thanks.


----------



## carrot

It's the same knife in both shots, Rick Hinderer XM-18


----------



## Frankiarmz

carrot said:


> It's the same knife in both shots, Rick Hinderer XM-18


 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## NoFair

This at the moment (some other EDC items there as well): 






When I'm working in the office:


----------



## TKC

*I have my new Sal Manaro Mini Bullseye in my pocket.I have been after one of these long time. I had given up on ever being able to get one. I traded into it. I LOVE it. I love it so much, that I felt compelled to write Mr. Manaro and tell him. Not my pix, it is by Dan Berry. Until I can take my own.*


----------



## Armadew

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Could you please enlighten me on the center knife in the bottom pic?
> 
> It looks like something I would really like!



It was my dad's old pocket knife made by Imperial (now Schrade) corp. I couldn't tell you what model.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Interesting! Most knives in that style have an awl instead of a second blade.

It is a Camper or Scout.

That main Spear point blade is a thing of BEAUTY! I do indeed LIKE IT!!!


----------



## Kingfisher

Fonly said:


> You guys have some nice EDC's, here are mine.
> 
> 
> EDC bag as well.



At first glance I thought you were walking through the woods with a GIANT knife on yer back! ....then your right wooden leg gave it away :twothumbs


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'm not sure if the knife is that big or the bag is that small.


----------



## nathan310

Best of both worlds

Knives:

Chris Reeve Snakewood Mnandi
Strider PT CC w/Digi Camo Blade

Light:
Lummi NS Bead Blast Wee 110 Lumen


----------



## kaichu dento

Here are the knives I've been carrying the past few years, with the little 705 pretty much always with me over the past 10 years.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I'm not sure if the knife is that big or the bag is that small.


 



The bag is smaller...

It's always hard to tell the size of Maxpedition's pack sizes from pictures unless you have something common to compare to it.

The Malaga measures about 13" high and 10" wide....hope that helps.



*Some nice knives here!!!*:twothumbs

I'm gonna have to stop being lazy and add to this thread..


----------



## Sarlix

Great forum you have here, really helped me out with my latest light purchase (the D10)


----------



## dwong




----------



## kaichu dento

dwong said:


>


A Terzuola! I used to have one of those, and probably still do if I could find what box it's in. :sigh:

Thanks for posting, but can you add some more angles! :twothumbs


----------



## Essexman

Sarlix said:


> Great forum you have here, really helped me out with my latest light purchase (the D10)




Ooooooooo very nice knifes, please tell us more about them. Maker? Materials? Where did you get them from? 
Oh - and welcome to the forum!


----------



## derrickd803

Small Micarta Sebenza 21


----------



## Mike V

This:

Boker Wharcom, with carbon fibre scale.





or this:

McCustra MC-5


----------



## koubilaihan

Can you please tell me what is the knife in your first picture?

It looks amazing!


----------



## Frankiarmz




----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The first picture 3 posts up looks to be a Boker Keycom. If not that then it's a Boker Wharcom.

Most of you REALLY need to post names not just pics.


----------



## koubilaihan

Thank you very much! it is indeed a Boker Wharcom (i googled it).:twothumbs

Now to find it!!!


----------



## Sarlix

.....


----------



## TKC




----------



## hatman

I just got a Fallkniven U2 -- simple and elegant:

http://www.lighthound.com/Fallkniven-U2-Pocket-Folder-Powder-Steel-Blade_p_2455.html


----------



## nathan310

XM18 gen 3 3"
Yuna EQ1 zdp189/ats34 san mai blade

Lummi NS Beadblasted Wee

Rolex Submariner


----------



## Bucky

nathan310 said:


> XM18 gen 3 3"
> Yuna EQ1 zdp189/ats34 san mai blade
> 
> Lummi NS Beadblasted Wee
> 
> Rolex Submariner



Somehow you just may be able to make it through with that combo. 

Very nice.


----------



## Stormdrane

Spyderco Delica


----------



## Kraid




----------



## frankthehlytank

CRKT Hisatsu Folder:
my basic everyday utility knife, also my "hope i never have to use it" self defense knife










Lone Wolf Defender:
for when i need to carry something less threatening to see than the all black tactical knife. its just a damn sexy knife.











Boker Magnum Senior:
not really a special knife by any means, just a great inexpensive but very elegant and nonthreatening knife i can carry during those times where i need to dress up


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I like all three of those Frank!!!


----------



## toby_pra

TKC said:


>


 
What is that knive? That looks very bully, built like a tank! Awesome!


----------



## TKC

toby_pra said:


> What is that knive? That looks very bully, built like a tank! Awesome!


*That is a Shane Sibert Mini Pocket Rocket.*


----------



## greenLED

Darned, Suz, you got the nicest knives!

I recently lost my minigrip (556). I've been carrying a cheapy Fenix knife, but I really miss the Axis Lock.... 

I'll either get another 556 or start carrying my Ritter MK1 (which I had reserved for outings).


----------



## fyrstormer

Where do you get a Boker WharCom with carbon scales?


----------



## Illum

frankthehlytank said:


> Boker Magnum Senior:
> not really a special knife by any means, just a great inexpensive but very elegant and nonthreatening knife i can carry during those times where i need to dress up



its always good to have a stylish knife for those occasions. the Spyderco cricket SS has my vote for times like this


----------



## frankthehlytank

Illum said:


> its always good to have a stylish knife for those occasions. the Spyderco cricket SS has my vote for times like this



the cricket is pretty cool. i usually dont like small (under 2" blade) knives, but thats pretty nice.. i have a kershaw chive somewhere, i never use it. my only complaint about the boker is its not very sharp. my next purchase is going to be the KME sharpening system so that should settle that issue


----------



## fyrstormer

If you never use your Chive, send it to me. I use mine several times a day and I could use a spare.


----------



## Frstr8

I carry this when I am not at work.


----------



## toby_pra

Where can i get a Shane Sibert Mini Pocket Rocket...does anyone know?


----------



## JimH

My current EDC load for knives - top to bottom: Benchmade Model 610 Rukus, Leatherman Crunch, Kershaw Leek, Victorinox Executive


----------



## Frankiarmz

Same blade on both knives. Top blade was ground to a different profile.


----------



## Gadget Guy

I'll play:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Love those CRs!! Just gotta get a BIG budget!


----------



## jamesmtl514

I have a few other SAKs on keychains, in the cars.. this are the only ones i'll carry around though.

Leatherman Squirt, SAK Soldier 09, SAK Soldier 07 (bought 08), Leatherman C303




Leatherman Squirt, SAK Soldier 09, SAK Soldier 07 (bought 08), Leatherman C303




SAK Soldier 07




Leatherman C303


----------



## toby_pra

Do there anywhere exists a factory or semi-custom knive that looks a bit like 
the Shane Sibert Mini Pocket Rocket?

A little bully knive....:twothumbs


----------



## mikes1

D2 Tool steel makes for a hard wearing blade if a little taxing to sharpen








Mike


----------



## eygen

My knife is a bit big and heavy, but I finally found a pouch big enough to hold it, and on my belt I don't notice the weight. 
Anyway:










The knife is a whopping 9 inch when open, 5 when closed.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

That is a BIG one!

I find my GEC Tidioute #73 Scout plump and heavy and it isn't but 3 3/4" long!

Is that perchance a Rough Rider?


----------



## eygen

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> That is a BIG one!
> 
> I find my GEC Tidioute #73 Scout plump and heavy and it isn't but 3 3/4" long!
> 
> Is that perchance a Rough Rider?



Why yes, yes it is 
It's the RR066 Folding Hunter. Bought it from a forum member on a Dutch knife forum after he bought a batch. It weighs about 160 gram (5.6 ounces).


----------



## NonSenCe

something that looks similar to the sibert knife.. i think Sog Bluto has same "vibe".


----------



## nathan310

Finally got a real camera again:twothumbs


----------



## strideredc




----------



## souptree

nathan310 said:


> Finally got a real camera again:twothumbs



Nice!! :twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra

+1


----------



## Lite_me

At present, Benchmade Mini-Griptilian .. HTC Hero .. Liteflux LF2XT


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Got these two today:









I always have a Scout in one of my pockets. The bottle opener is good for that and prying. The can opener is good for that and as a scratch tool for lottery tickets. The awl works great on belts that need an extra hole.

And the flat ground main blade cuts like no-ones business!


----------



## mikes1

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Got these two today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have a Scout in one of my pockets.


 
Those look like jim jams do they have pockets?

:sleepy::sleepy:


----------



## T0RN4D0

I always carry a simple and pretty beat up Swiss knife from Wenger. Useful knife, bottle opener, can opener, screwdriver... if you don't need a big knife its perfect. If i only need a blade i have a bigger spring knife, but its too clumsy EDC.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

If you are refering to my cool warm pants... We keep the house at 65 so everybody wears something.

These slip on easy fit a little loose and good stuff.

And yes, they have pockets.


----------



## GaryXD

MOD875


----------



## mikes1

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> If you are refering to my cool warm pants... We keep the house at 65 so everybody wears something.
> 
> These slip on easy fit a little loose and good stuff.
> 
> And yes, they have pockets.


 
Yes the do look cool! Sorry for my poor attempt at humour
 
Perhaps you could point me in the direction of a top quality scout knife I have wanted one for a while but have only seen the cheep and cheerful kind
 
Thanks
 
 
Mike


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I have to correct something I said. No matter how cold it gets outside we keep inside at 65.

The jammy bottoms and a T are the first layer. I don't go out in public in the jammies so don't worry about it Mikes1


----------



## Delghi

My favourite couple at the moment 

Too bad the Benchamde Ares is discontinued, I really hope they will release it again in the future: it's probably my favourite benchmade folder.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I love those CRs more every time I see one!


----------



## Kgp

The one and only regular sebenza, in my pocket for 5+ years. The best designed pocket knife ever IMO


----------



## eygen

Kgp said:


> The one and only regular sebenza, in my pocket for 5+ years. The best designed pocket knife ever IMO



I love Sebenzas, it's just too bad they're so damn expensive. Like almost all quality knives...
I've held a few though, and they're great. I wouldn't be able to use it as an EDC because I'd think "Oh man I don't want to ruin this knife", all the time. That's why my EDC's are mostly cheap, sturdy knives.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Updated pics (no jammies) of two Scouts and add two "Christmas" knives (from a Santa at AAPK!


----------



## TKC

eygen said:


> I love Sebenzas, it's just too bad they're so damn expensive. Like almost all quality knives...
> I've held a few though, and they're great. I wouldn't be able to use it as an EDC because I'd think "Oh man I don't want to ruin this knife", all the time. That's why my EDC's are mostly cheap, sturdy knives.


*Sebenza mean work in Chris Reeve's native language. Aside from that, you can always send it back to be refurbished, and it will be like new again. 

This is why I have no problem carrying and using my custom knives.*


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

If it ever becomes possible financially a Sebenza is the one knife I might spend WAY too much money on.....

Until then the sub $100 "tactical" knives I already own plus the very COOL OLD knives I've been getting will just have to do.

I'm not sure a Sebenza could quite "out cool" this for example:


----------



## 45cal4life

Emerson Karambit since 2002-ish time frame and soon to be Muyshondt Aeon. Just waiting on the mail man to drop off the Aeon:thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Can't seem to get away from SOG for my "tactical" edc.


----------



## TRITON

Hello, I have been edc a benchmade benchmite with levitator lock open and closed, aus8 blade[grey] for quite some months now, very happy with it. I have about 130 knives in my collection, mostly small to medium size and a few large ones [folders,fixed blades,customs, and neck knives] and I like to swop them around a bit too, but aus8 is one of my favorite steels and the benchmite is so flat and small and strong that I cant seem to be able to change it over yet. Sorry I dont have a camera,I would love to get them all out and share a couple of photos of my knives and lights with you all. Also edc a victorinox mini champ and spyderco bug and combo edge ladybug everywhere.:huh: P.S. crikey these hobbys are expensive.:sigh:


----------



## Legend

Currently a CRKT Drifter.


----------



## BVH

I'm an Azurite fan.


----------



## BVH

Here's one I don't carry. I think it's a bit big to be a legal carry, but not really sure. It's an Onion.


----------



## shortstack

Buck Strider - best EDC, because I didn't have to buy it, I found it


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Cheap at twice the price shortstack!

I've just never taken a 'shine' to those things. That's a LOT of knife for that much blade.

Good on you however!


----------



## RedLED

Funny thing...I seem to have lost my Buck/Strider somewhere folder!


----------



## CNR

shortstack said:


> Buck Strider - best EDC, because I didn't have to buy it, I found it


 
Thank god you found it  just as i thought i've lost it forever, thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## aemtieands

my EDC an Emerson CQC12


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

^ Like that handle! Don't know what sort of blade shape it has and Wave does nothing for me.

But I think I might be jealous anyhow!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

BVH said:


> Here's one I don't carry. I think it's a bit big to be a legal carry, but not really sure. It's an Onion.



That is a fair piece better looking than the average Leek!


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice...


----------



## Ignoramus

My main EDC combo- Hinderer Gen 3 XM-18 & Fenix PD20:


----------



## Lumenz

BVH said:


> Here's one I don't carry. I think it's a bit big to be a legal carry, but not really sure. It's an Onion.



If the only reason you aren't carrying that great-looking knife is because of California knife laws, start carrying that knife _immediately! _There is no size restriction on folding knives in California.


----------



## carrot

Ignoramus said:


> My main EDC combo- Hinderer Gen 3 XM-18 & Fenix PD20:


You sure that Busse AK isn't part of your EDC?


----------



## commodorewheeler

Lumenz said:


> If the only reason you aren't carrying that great-looking knife is because of California knife laws, start carrying that knife _immediately! _There is no size restriction on folding knives in California.



Amen to that, there is no length limit for folders to carry under California state law. There are a few municipalities that have length limits, but none that I know of in Central California.


----------



## commodorewheeler

toby_pra said:


> Do there anywhere exists a factory or semi-custom knive that looks a bit like
> the Shane Sibert Mini Pocket Rocket?
> 
> A little bully knive....:twothumbs



Looks like your wish is going to come true, there is going to be a Benchmade Sibert Mini Pocket Rocket...


----------



## jamesmtl514

i got my Spyderco Native CPMS30V. I'm very impressed with the quality of this knife. It's really light and very robust. I guess for those who already have a spyderco this is obvious, but this is easily the sharpest knife I've owned. If you don't own one yet what are you waiting for?


----------



## kaichu dento

commodorewheeler said:


> Looks like your wish is going to come true, there is going to be a Benchmade Sibert Mini Pocket Rocket...


I want one and they're going to be called the Benchmade 755 MPR! List is pretty steep at $235 but if you really wanted a Sibert, this will be much more affordable!


----------



## BVH

Lumenz said:


> If the only reason you aren't carrying that great-looking knife is because of California knife laws, start carrying that knife _immediately! _There is no size restriction on folding knives in California.



Thanks for the info. I don't keep up on this stuff. It's one of those "I think I heard or read somewhere"...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Only on the weekends...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Nice sharpened prybar!


----------



## Meganoggin

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Nice sharpened prybar!



Wow - it looks like it's made from razorwire and old truck engines... really mean :devil:


----------



## Armadew




----------



## BVH

commodorewheeler said:


> Amen to that, there is no length limit for folders to carry under California state law. There are a few municipalities that have length limits, but none that I know of in Central California.



What about City of Burbank? Any local law there?


----------



## commodorewheeler

BVH said:


> What about City of Burbank? Any local law there?



Not that I know of, but I haven't researched the city of Burbank specifically before.

I've been told that in Los Angeles County, the only notable municipal ordinance is that there is a 3" length limit for folder blades in the city of Los Angeles.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Need to get a better picture in the sun, but this just bumped EVERYTHING from my RFP (bottom of same):





It looks WAY better than this picture! And has fantastic steel!


----------



## Tom_123

Lionsteel Opera


----------



## iapyx

okay, here we go:

Two knives from Laguiole Fontenille Pataud 12c27 steel
Olive wood
Hand made in France

*1)* 12 cm Nature series knive with a 10 cm blade
*2) * 9 cm XS series knive with 8 cm blade


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Them are rather noice!


----------



## iapyx

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Them are rather noice!



They are! 
And they are quite heavy and feel very solid. 
For me they got the SF solidness if that means anything to you.


----------



## arek98

Benchmade 960 Osborne Limited Edition (CMP-M4 blade)


----------



## bullfrog

Spyderco Endura G10 with a full flat grind. Love it.

(Horrible cell pic)






What an EXCEPTIONAL blade for the money - it has successfully worked its way into my EDC rotation as the only folder (the rest are fixed) - thats how sweet this baby is.

Orange Millie is in the mail so we'll see how that does


----------



## Kraid

Out of my pocket at the moment. But it'll be back there soon. After a little TLC.


----------



## skyfire

ive got my spyderco salt-1 in yellow a week ago and love it! which is very similar to the delica, but RUST-PROOF. its very sharp out the box, dare i say, sharper than my s30v kershaw leek.

wish i can post a pic, sorry, but i suck with computer stuff.


----------



## TCW 60

Kraid said:


> Out of my pocket at the moment. But it'll be back there soon. After a little TLC.



What knife brand is that?


----------



## jamesmtl514

this should help you get the hang of posting photos online.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/227442


skyfire said:


> ive got my spyderco salt-1 in yellow a week ago and love it! which is very similar to the delica, but RUST-PROOF. its very sharp out the box, dare i say, sharper than my s30v kershaw leek.
> 
> wish i can post a pic, sorry, but i suck with computer stuff.


----------



## skyfire

jamesmtl514 said:


> this should help you get the hang of posting photos online.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/227442


 

Thanks james! my s30v leek, and spydie salt-1


----------



## nathan310




----------



## kaichu dento

nathan310 said:


>


Super classy looking combination there! :huh:


----------



## Wolfsangel

I used a folder a some time ago




But now my EDC is fixed blade. I wear it in sheath on my chest.


----------



## felspar

strideredc said:


>



What's that tiny little guy in the middle?


----------



## Armadew

TCW 60 said:


> What knife brand is that?



It's a customized Emerson, and a beautiful one at that!:twothumbs


----------



## powernoodle

Ok, I have only had it one day, but here it is. It has supplanted, at least temporarily, my usual rotation of Delica 4 SE or Military SE:






_Spyderco Titanium Military.
_


----------



## Toohotruk

Very cool thread! :naughty:


Once I get my camera back from my brother, I'll have to post a few of my own.


----------



## mossyoak

Armadew said:


> It's a customized Emerson, and a beautiful one at that!:twothumbs



I dont think thats a customized Emerson, I think that might be a full on custom job from Ernie Emerson himself.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Some of my EDCs:


----------



## Meganoggin

Hi Outdoors Fanatic - how do you like the Spyderco Leaf Storm? I have been looking at them online, but your picture suggests they are bigger than the spec's would suggest....

Regards - Pete.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

These do not belong to me, but I sure do wish the Sage did!!!











These are a pass-around from another forum and while the Sage is not perfect in my eyes it is a damm nice knife!

Endura is just a wee bit big. It sticks down into the safe area I keep a nice slip joint so I don't ever see owning one.

The Sage is not too big, not too small, not too slippery, not too grippy.

Only thing I would change is keep all fingers on the body and have the grind clean up to the body. That said it's a KEEPER! That unfortunatly not mine to keep...


----------



## jamesmtl514

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> These do not belong to me, but I sure do wish the Sage did!!!
> 
> These are a pass-around from another forum and while the Sage is not perfect in my eyes it is a damm nice knife!



That's a pretty cool concept. How does it work?

PS. The PBJS in your sig, as soon as I saw it I thought of *P*eanut *B*utter *J*elly *S*andwich... Just putting that out there


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

If you mean how does the Sage work, well it is a Liner Lock like a LOT of knives.

When it is open fully there is a finger choil where the first finger sits between body and blade edge.

There is no real danger of getting the finger cut, I just don't PREFER it that way. I think it loses some usefull edge to that.

And there is nothing at all wrong with Peanut Butter Jelly Sandwiches either!


----------



## CampingMaster

First time on a forum... french speaking than my english might be so so.
My EDC's : Fenix PD30 R4 with a better holster (for Quark 123/2);Casio watch with moon phase and sunrise/sunset;Leatherman Micra with my USB memory key containing everything in my computer;cute small lock knife;always 2 spares CR123A with me beside my Fenix torch on my belt;Fisher Space Pen -> can write upside down, underwater, etc.
Hope my picture will be ok, I did a lot of trial to be able to insert it, I tried two hosting web site for that.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Great picture! Photobucket Rocks!


----------



## jamesmtl514

Welcome to CPF my fellow Montrealer!

PBJS I was referring to the knife swap. You give up your knives and in exchange people trade with you for a bit? It's a cool concept. I would just like to know more about that.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Oh! On two other forums I visit pass-around is fairly common. You get to try out stuff that you (or I) may never be able to afford.

It simply takes being a member and if they trust you.

Here is a MUCH better pic of the two knives:


----------



## EricMack

Lately this:






...or this:


----------



## bnemmie

Mine is a Benchmade Mini Reflex Auto with the non-serated blade (makes it easier to sharpen) I think Ive had it for about 3 years now. Has never failed me yet.


----------



## mossyoak

Eric, cut that crap out youre killing me with those badass blades. i thought you were EDC'in the Badiwawamann or something like that knife?


----------



## EricMack

Can only carry the Bawidamann on the weekends, as its a fixed blade. :naughty:


----------



## Gatsby

Not the best picture but its what I'm carrying today - I need to take a picture of it with its big brother the Sage 2...


----------



## mossyoak

EricMack said:


> Can only carry the Bawidamann on the weekends, as its a fixed blade. :naughty:



True, we cant all do as I do and carry a fixed blade 24/7


----------



## bdusseau




----------



## shortstack

^^^nice combo


----------



## TKC

*Right now, I have my Pro Series Lahar in my pocket.*


----------



## fizzwinkus

just changed to this a couple days ago, still getting used to it.
that's a cr123 for size comparison


----------



## Toohotruk

I've been thinking about getting one of those...Gerber, right? How do you like it? Does it stay closed like it should...I mean, it's not likely to open in your pocket or anything is it? :shrug:


----------



## fizzwinkus

it's ok. i like the sog blink I was carrying a bit more, but it's a tiny bit bigger and a bit more tacticool. (but very fun to play with) 

i got this to play with the ceramic razor.
the gerber is very clean visually, but not so well thought out. the razor will impact the sheath when you close it - glued a small cork liner inside to help with that.

the detent isn't very powerful for keeping it closed, but if you're a careful kind of person, i don't see it being a problem. if things naturally get jostled on you, i can see it being a concern.

and it's definitely not for people with large hands.


----------



## CLBME

Working man's edc. Best $9 ever spent on the Craftsman! 





When I am not working:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I can't show it because I don't have the proper things to get pics from camera to the laptop I'm on.

But I stupidly bought a Silver SAK Cadet ALOX the other night.

Not stupid because it's a bad knife. FAR from it! It has perfect Victorinox Fit and Finish.

Stupid because I'm not yet an employed Truck Driver.


----------



## kaichu dento

CLBME said:


> Working man's edc. Best $9 ever spent on the Craftsman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I am not working:


CLBME, can you start a thread and teach us how to make those fobs and do the wrapping like that? :huh:


----------



## CLBME

kaichu dento said:


> CLBME, can you start a thread and teach us how to make those fobs and do the wrapping like that? :huh:



Hi Kaichu dento,

I'm not sure I'd be the best to do so as I don't have a camera, etc. to show you but I can lead you to one of the best blogs around with videos:

http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/

He's very creative and extremely generous in posting videos and how-to's.

The turks heads (wraps around the flashlights) as they are called take practice and trial and error. I learned to do them from a book called "Creative Ropecraft". If they are done really well the cord won't be twisted as mine are. I use them for work so I didn't take the time on these. I've done other variations on my TK10 in the other thread on lights and knives and it's shown here too: #136:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176685&page=5

You'll see Stormdrane's great work on the same page.

Even with the above having been said I'd be glad to help you if I can!

Christian


----------



## souptree

CLBME nailed it. Stormdrane's blog is where many, if not most of the people doing ropework on the forums learned.


----------



## Essexman

Stormdrane is a rope god.

Right then, back to knives.
This is my EDC for a week or so, it's on a pass around from the britishblades.com froum. 
A slipjoint made by young Russell White from sheffield here in the UK. Blade is 3mm Munin damasteel, 440c spring (both with vine pattern filework), carbon fibre over red fibre scales. The bolsters & pins are nickel silver. .
OAL open: 16.5cm
closed: 9cm
edge: 6cm


























Your thoughts and observations are welcome.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I think that is AWESOME!!!

I observe that it is VERY nice!


----------



## Toohotruk

Beautiful!!! :naughty:


----------



## Toohotruk

fizzwinkus said:


> it's ok. i like the sog blink I was carrying a bit more, but it's a tiny bit bigger and a bit more tacticool. (but very fun to play with)
> 
> i got this to play with the ceramic razor.
> the gerber is very clean visually, but not so well thought out. the razor will impact the sheath when you close it - glued a small cork liner inside to help with that.
> 
> the detent isn't very powerful for keeping it closed, but if you're a careful kind of person, i don't see it being a problem. if things naturally get jostled on you, i can see it being a concern.
> 
> and it's definitely not for people with large hands.




Thanks for the info.  

I may still get one...can't go too wrong for $10. If I don't like it, I'll put it in one of my tool boxes. Besides, it's common knowledge that you simply can't have too many knives, or flashlights!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

NOT my pic as I can't sign into PB.

Last full day with one of these in my pocket. Gotta pass it and Endura G10 off to next tester tomorrow.


----------



## kaichu dento

CLBME said:


> Hi Kaichu dento,
> 
> I'm not sure I'd be the best to do so as I don't have a camera, etc. to show you but I can lead you to one of the best blogs around with videos:
> 
> http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/
> 
> He's very creative and extremely generous in posting videos and how-to's.
> 
> The turks heads (wraps around the flashlights) as they are called take practice and trial and error. I learned to do them from a book called "Creative Ropecraft". If they are done really well the cord won't be twisted as mine are. I use them for work so I didn't take the time on these. I've done other variations on my TK10 in the other thread on lights and knives and it's shown here too: #136:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176685&page=5
> 
> You'll see Stormdrane's great work on the same page.
> 
> Even with the above having been said I'd be glad to help you if I can!
> 
> Christian


I think you did some really nice work still and am just amazed at Stormdranes blog! Thanks for the links and hopefully we'll see more of this kind of work on CPF!


----------



## CLBME

kaichu dento said:


> I think you did some really nice work still and am just amazed at Stormdranes blog! Thanks for the links and hopefully we'll see more of this kind of work on CPF!



Thanks Kaichu dento, that's kind of you to say. Yes, Stormdrane is the master of paracord on the net. I look forward to each of his new posts. It would be great to see more here.


----------



## 2000xlt

Fenris said:


> How is the edge holding up? I've always heard that the heat treatment on the trainers was'nt quite up to par since it was never meant to be sharpened.



I still have not had anything done with the scales, mabey i'll have to send it to a knife maker who can do that as well as polish the blade, i'd like ti scales made, or mabey ivory pieces that i have


----------



## Vesper

Frankiarmz said:


> Same blade on both knives. Top blade was ground to a different profile.



Ohhhhhh. So THAT'S how little knives are made... :naughty:


----------



## TKC

*I have my Sibert MPR back in my pocket where it belongs.*


----------



## RedLED

TKC said:


> *I have my Sibert MPR back in my pocket where it belongs.*


 
That is a beautiful looking knife! 

Do you have a photo of the otherside? Is there a clip?

Love it!


----------



## Bierkameel

Extrema Ratio MF0


----------



## TKC

RedLed said:


> That is a beautiful looking knife!
> 
> Do you have a photo of the otherside? Is there a clip?
> 
> Love it!


*I sure do!! Here you go. This is my FAVORITE knife. This is "THE" knife for me.*


----------



## RedLED

TKC said:


> *I sure do!! Here you go. This is my FAVORITE knife. This is "THE" knife for me.*


 
Well, it is a very, very nice knife. It has a look of class to it, not the usual tactical look, which I am getting tired of - frankly.

The color is great...unique. 

Do you have some information on the maker?

Thanks,

RL


----------



## TKC

RedLed said:


> Well, it is a very, very nice knife. It has a look of class to it, not the usual tactical look, which I am getting tired of - frankly.
> 
> The color is great...unique.
> 
> Do you have some information on the maker?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RL


*The maker is Shane Sibert. The Mini Pocket Rocket is NOT listed on his site. Nor is he taking orders.

However, Benchmade is coming out with a production version of this knife; the 755.*


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I've likely put a picture somewhere in this thread, but today I had my SOG Twitch XL in my pocket. 

I modded the thumbstuds with a dremel as they made it VERY difficult to get out of my pocket.

And they can't be removed because they keep the blade for closing too far.


----------



## kaichu dento

TKC said:


> *I have my Sibert MPR back in my pocket where it belongs.* *This is my FAVORITE knife. This is "THE" knife for me.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The maker is Shane Sibert. The Mini Pocket Rocket is NOT listed on his site. Nor is he taking orders.
> 
> However, Benchmade is coming out with a production version of this knife; the 755.*


Here is a link for a site that I just pre-ordered from.
Benchmade MPR Shane Sibert Design, M390 Super Steel Blade, Plain Edge, PRE-ORDER 

And of course, the knife itself! Not quite as nice a look but I like it enough to buy one until TKC lets me have a shot at hers!


----------



## Crusader69

My Extrema Ratio Fulcrum II folder.


----------



## Brigadier

Benchmade 960 Osborne in D2. Love this knife. D2 steel really takes an edge and holds it.


----------



## CLHC

Here's mine that I EDC the most:






That's all!


----------



## TKC

kaichu dento said:


> Here is a link for a site that I just pre-ordered from.
> Benchmade MPR Shane Sibert Design, M390 Super Steel Blade, Plain Edge, PRE-ORDER
> 
> And of course, the knife itself! Not quite as nice a look but I like it enough to buy one until TKC lets me have a shot at his!


*I am a her, not a him. And out of my cold dead will any one get MY MPR! *


----------



## JMJ3rd

*Hinderer XM-18 G2*


----------



## csa

I just carry a plain old Spyderco Delica wave. Legal length for around here, and sturdy and reliable.


----------



## kaichu dento

TKC said:


> *I am a her, not a him. And out of my cold dead hands will any one get MY MPR! *


I think I would rather you kept it, but if you change your mind, or see another for sale let me know! 

I'm not generally a fan of overbuilt knives, but that Sibert had me a first look! The Benchmade is still a very nice looking knife and I can't wait for it to show up, but side by side, it's the Sibert by a mile! :thumbsup:


JMJ3rd said:


> *Hinderer XM-18 G2*


Oh man, I don't care for tanto tips, but I want that one!


----------



## souptree

kaichu dento said:


> Oh man, I don't care for tanto tips, but I want that one!



It's not really a tanto. It is a "spanto", a hybrid grind invented by Rick Hinderer that combines elements of a tanto and a spearpoint in one blade.


----------



## kaichu dento

souptree said:


> It's not really a tanto. It is a "spanto", a hybrid grind invented by Rick Hinderer that combines elements of a tanto and a spearpoint in one blade.


Yeah, I saw the difference immediately, which is what I liked about it. Never, ever been a fan of tanto points and this is one of the few translations of the original that I find very appealing. 

Let me know if you have one to sell me!


----------



## TKC

*I LOVE Rick's "Spanto" grind on the XM-18. I do not care for tanto blades at all. *


----------



## eoed

My Rockstead Shin folder


----------



## kaichu dento

TKC said:


> *I LOVE Rick's "Spanto" grind on the XM-18. I do not care for tanto blades at all. *


Do you care to post a pic of the xm-18 and the Sibert together? I love those two designs and although I'm trying to thin the herd, am already focused one both of them.


----------



## TKC

*ATM, this is the best I can do for now. I will take pix of them together when it stops raining.*


----------



## Kiessling

You have a good taste in colors and style


----------



## souptree

Suz, throw the Carey in when you do those pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## se4g4e

Not as "tacticool" or pricey as some, but this Al Mar Eagle Ultralight has been getting a lot of pocket time lately. So light I hardly notice it's there, even with a 4" blade. Sweet knife from a good company.


----------



## kobeer

Here is mine - Kershaw Cyclone.
P.S. Sorry for low quality pic


----------



## kaichu dento

TKC said:


> *ATM, this is the best I can do for now. I will take pix of them together when it stops raining.*


These two are very nice in my book!


----------



## LightChaser

Mine is a straight edge Trident 




I carry that along with a Leatherman Juice XE6 and some other things.


----------



## *Jijoel*

Spyderco waved delica


----------



## Incidentalist

My typical EDC:






The Small Classic Sebenza and Benchmade Auto Benchmite are my favorites. I'll switch out the Sebbie for my Benchmade Morpho and the Benchmite for a Spyderco SS Kiwi, but 90% of the time I have at least one if not both of these guys with me. There is also a Kershaw Toucan on my keychain.


----------



## Andrewr05

*I EDC a Cold Steel Spartan-

Here be some pics:*




























*Here are a few pics with the Fenix PD30 Q5:*












These pics were taken about 6-7 months ago, the knife is a bit beat up at this point.

I need to find a local person who sharpens knives _(to CS spec)_ or just send it out to them.


----------



## Frstr8

Work gear.


----------



## Gazerbeam

My new Spyderco Caly 3 (just had to try out the ZDP189) and Kershaw Onion/Centofante.


----------



## Monocrom

Currently carrying a green Alox-handled Victorinox Cadet model.





*Edit ~*

Sometimes a pic just doesn't do a knife (or a light) justice. 

The green handle on my Vic Cadet is a deep, rich, gorgeous, dark green in real life. Unlike the dull green pictured above.


----------



## toby_pra

TKC said:


> *ATM, this is the best I can do for now. I will take pix of them together when it stops raining.*


 
HOLYMOLY i love this Shane Sibert! 

If you ever sell it let me know please...


----------



## Kraid

Come on, Suz! Do you expect us to believe that its STILL raining!


----------



## Locomoco

My main EDC is a SOT pimped SNG GG:


----------



## kaichu dento

Beautiful knife and pictures both! Can I get one of those too?


----------



## TKC

*Soup, this is for you!*


----------



## steveal

Stormdrane,

What is the name of the splice on the end of your Delica knife?
Can you give any referrences to enable a mere human to learn that?

Steve



Stormdrane said:


> Spyderco Delica


----------



## steveal

OK, ignore my previous post. All the informations is readily available.
I should have looked more closely, first.

Steve




Stormdrane said:


> Spyderco Delica


----------



## Fenris

Monocrom said:


> Currently carrying a green Alox-handled Victorinox Cadet model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit ~*
> 
> Sometimes a pic just doesn't do a knife (or a light) justice.
> 
> The green handle on my Vic Cadet is a deep, rich, gorgeous, dark green in real life. Unlike the dull green pictured above.




There are two different greens for the Alox cadets. A dark hunter green, which I think was a special run for Target, and the harder to find olive green.


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for that information. 

The Cadets are very nice to collect since they are not too expensive for each color variation. Apparently there's another variation I wasn't aware of.

Thanks again.


----------



## fespo276

Just picked this up. SMF:


----------



## souptree

TKC said:


> *Soup, this is for you!*



 Every Day Carey!!


----------



## Kraid

Here is an update to the one I posted awhile back. TLC is done.  Many thanks to Duane at EDCK for hooking up the DLC coating. Mr. H did the Carbon Fiber. Ti bolsters by Ferrrk.


----------



## Toohotruk

Sweet! oo:


----------



## toby_pra

Awesome. Where have you bought it? :twothumbs


----------



## MustardMan

This is my primary EDC folder, since it's the most recently purchased, but there are a bunch more that make their ways into my pockets on a regular basis.

Spyderco Sage I


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

TKC said:


> *Soup, this is for you!*


 
That is one stunning pocket knife is that copper it's layered with or just anodizing ??? and what is the blade made of.

Just looking at it is making my wallet hurt. 

Couple of nice pics earlier too. Keep em coming & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Per-Sev

This is my EDC its a Bengal Karambit. It has a Damascus blade by Jerry Rados in his Rose Bud pattern and the handle has a pearl inlay. The frame is titanium with a frame lock and the back spacer and ring is aluminum. This knife was made by Tom Kyle of Cutters Knife & Tool and there were only 4 of them made. I should also note that Reese Weiland did the finish work on the blade. The knife was a collaboration between the 3 makers. Sorry the pic is not better all I have is a cell phone camera.


----------



## Flying Turtle

My brother recently gave me this Kabar knife our father sometimes carried. He got it from his brother who carried it throughout WWII, so I guess it's at least 70 years old. Not really something I'd EDC unless I used a sheath. It's 9 1/2 inches long open. Blade is 4 1/4 inches. 






Geoff


----------



## think2x

I carry two. ALWAYS the Gerber which I bought when that model first came out (I think) and rotate the other three. A co-worker was using the Bear as a pry bar/drywall saw until he broke the tip off and I acquired it from him. Found the Kabar helping a friend move and he didn't want it. I hope to get others but I am just starting.


----------



## carrot




----------



## COAST

Soon to be a Spyderco Centofante III


----------



## Secur1

I used to edc an auto benchmite, but since they stopped making them i wouldn't want to lose it cause i like it so much, so i am carrying a spyderco cricket now.

http://img391.imageshack.us/i/20100412002.jpg/


----------



## Alex K.

carrot said:


>


 
Nice knife and GREAT photo!:twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

Despite liking my rich green Vic Cadet model, I don't think the Alox handles are ideal for my EDC requirements. So, I picked up two new Victorinox models. The first is a black handled Executive model. I find it a bit more useful than the Classic. It's a bit longer, but still shorter than many of the popular Vic models. Comes with a couple of extra tools. Funny as it seems, I actually could use the somewhat odd attachment that lets you start on peeling an orange. (I might be wrong, but I don't think it is found on any other Vic model.)

The second one I picked up is far more special. I had originally wanted a Vic Tinker model with black scales. Place I went to, only had the red version. (I know you can easily swap out handle scales on Vic knives, but I was hoping to pick one up immediately.)

Something else caught my eye . . . A Vic Spartan with combination Black and Pinstripe scales. :huh:

The Spartan is the same as the Tinker model, but with one difference. While the Tinker comes with a Phillips head screwdriver on the spine of the handle, the Spartan has a corkscrew in that spot, instead. Close enough for me! I snatched up that beauty! Good thing too, cause it was the last one they had in stock. They also had a sale I didn't know about. 20% off on each one! I walked out the door with both models for a sweet price.

Pic of my new EDC folder ~ *Victorinox Spartan w/ Black + Pinstripe scales:*


----------



## jzmtl

This currently.


----------



## kaichu dento

That looks a lot like a Terzuola that I once had!


----------



## carrot

Very classy Monocrom!


----------



## Monocrom

Thank You carrot.

It is quite sweet.


----------



## jzmtl

kaichu dento said:


> That looks a lot like a Terzuola that I once had!


Yeah it sorta does eh? But this is by a different designer, and bigger/heavier.


----------



## Ignoramus

Chauncey Gardner said:


> That is one stunning pocket knife is that copper it's layered with or just anodizing ??? and what is the blade made of.
> 
> Just looking at it is making my wallet hurt.
> 
> Couple of nice pics earlier too. Keep em coming & thanks for sharing.



Don't know what steel the blade has, but the material in the middle of the handle is called timascus. It's layered titanium made in the same way damascus is made with steel.


----------



## F250XLT

Currently EDC'ing this Spyderco Lum that I sent off to the Krein Spa for treatment, sharp as a freaking razor.


----------



## prime77




----------



## DaFABRICATA

*EDC:*
Spyderco Khukuri
Nitecore EX10


----------



## TITAN1833

prime77 said:


>



Excellent knife prime :thumbsup:


----------



## Essexman

Monocrom said:


> Pic of my new EDC folder ~ *Victorinox Spartan w/ Black + Pinstripe scales:*


 
Oh boy that is soooo cool, please can you tel us where you got it from, pretty please!

I just got this SAK Alox farmer from CPF member Cuso over at the marketplace. It's going to be my EDC from now on, but first I need to make a new lanyard for it!











Look what happened after 5 minutes of playing with my new toy...


----------



## Monocrom

Essexman said:


> Oh boy that is soooo cool, please can you tel us where you got it from, pretty please!
> 
> I just got this SAK Alox farmer from CPF member Cuso over at the marketplace. It's going to be my EDC from now on, but first I need to make a new lanyard for it!


 
Got my Vic Spartan when I walked in to Paragon Sporting Goods, here in Manhattan.

They still have several Spartan models left with pinstripes encircling the borders of the handle scales. But I bought the very last black + pinstripe Spartan in the store. 

Here's a link to their website:
http://www.paragonsports.com/

That's a nice looking Farmer you've got there. I had a chance to get one just like it, on another forum. But decided to go for a black handled Vic Pioneer instead. Victorinox has an official company-store in lower Manhattan. They have some of the harder-to-find Vic models. But no black Pioneers. The sales associate even told me those don't exist. They do! And I hope to soon have one in my hands. But yeah, that sweet Spartan is still going to continue to be my EDC.


----------



## SureAddicted




----------



## RepProdigious

My latest addition to the family:






This one is for food-use only, it cuts like nobodies business (very thin full flat-ground polished blade that i keep ridiculously sharp). For all the other tasks i can choose from a BM Kulgera/ Leatherman skeletool/ RAT IZULA. And for those 'special' occasions i sometimes add a CS Pocket Bushman or Gerber stuff or other disposables to my normal EDC.


----------



## Monocrom

Essexman said:


> I just got this SAK Alox farmer from CPF member Cuso over at the marketplace. It's going to be my EDC from now on . . .


 
A bit of unfortunate news about the somewhat rare black-handled Vic Pioneer I ordered. A postal worker stole it right out of the brown mailer. Not a wild accusation. There is evidence pointing to that conclusion. I hope that low-life theif chokes on it. I'll track a new one down later. 

Must admit, was surprised by the generous offer of the private seller to make me happy. He sent me a red-handled Vic Farmer for free. :twothumbs

Now I get to enjoy the same model as Essexman.


----------



## futz

Lately it's this very recent addition to my modest collection. The Kershaw 1735 Zing. I really, really love it. Sweet little knife. Now I want an orange one!


----------



## WBryan

I have been carrying this Burke for a while.:tinfoil:


----------



## Bierkameel

SpecOps T.H.E wallet JR.
Iphone 3GS 32GB
Custom RA Clicky 170 with a titanium bezel, sapphire and the tactical interface.
Spyderco Captain since today.


----------



## NoFair

Out of the office today so it's the CPM-D2 Spyderco Military that gets the right front pocket:


----------



## woodlandmand105

BM 556 MINI GRIPTILIAN MY FRIEND!


----------



## romteb

Not as tactical or prepared as many here...i honestly don't know how some of you edc champions manage to carry so much things


----------



## kaichu dento

romteb said:


> Not as tactical or prepared as many here...i honestly don't know how some of you edc champions manage to carry so much things


Very nice combination there! Who is the watch and knife made by?


----------



## nastynick12

ritter mini grip m4


----------



## romteb

kaichu dento said:


> Very nice combination there! Who is the watch and knife made by?



Thanks.

Knife is a juniper wood Perceval "Le Français"

The watch is a Skagen 396LTMLD.


----------



## Dirty Bob

romteb said:


> Not as tactical or prepared as many here...i honestly don't know how some of you edc champions manage to carry so much things


Very, very classy folder. I love it! Thank you for sharing!

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Flint&Steel

romteb said:


> Not as tactical or prepared as many here...i honestly don't know how some of you edc champions manage to carry so much things


Beautiful knife!!!


----------



## Jeritall

Wow! 281 posts and it appears, from the pictures, that 6 of the knives might have actually cut something. EDC?


----------



## carrot

Trust me, my Sebenza has cut plenty. It is my EDC and I don't baby it.


----------



## Per-Sev

Jeritall said:


> Wow! 281 posts and it appears, from the pictures, that 6 of the knives might have actually cut something. EDC?


My Cutters Knife & Tool Bengal Karambit has been carried and used since I bought it about 6 months ago but Damascus does not show scratches sometimes and my camera is my cell phone so the pic is not very good but trust me I use my knife.


----------



## Monocrom

Jeritall said:


> Wow! 281 posts and it appears, from the pictures, that 6 of the knives might have actually cut something. EDC?


 
I use the knives I carry. I just don't abuse them. They end up looking not beat-to-Hell.


----------



## MustardMan

Jeritall said:


> Wow! 281 posts and it appears, from the pictures, that 6 of the knives might have actually cut something. EDC?




Or maybe folks just know how to use a folding knife, and don't use it as a prybar or chisel 


Here's a Spyderco Endura and Rescue combo that I EDC'ed for the better part of a decade... They have been resharpened a number of times, and used regularly, but they were also well maintained, so they don't look beat to hell.


----------



## romteb

Jeritall said:


> Wow! 281 posts and it appears, from the pictures, that 6 of the knives might have actually cut something. EDC?



Thank you, forums would be boring without the recurrent gratuitous negativity.

To be honest i don't use my knife more than 3 or 4 times a day and i don't chop trees or abuse it in any way, as far as i'm concerned beater knife and EDC knife are two different things, and my reasons for EDCing a knife are 1 i like the object, 2 it might come in handy 3 or 4 times a day, i don't need to EDC a knife, it's just my pleasure to do so.


----------



## fixx

my new edc. small and flat Boker Hyper.


----------



## Jeritall

Jeritall said:


> Wow! 281 posts and it appears, from the pictures, that 6 of the knives might have actually cut something. EDC?



To anyone I may have offended, or plain P.O.ed with my unthinking remark, please accept my apology. You all are justifiably right to be proud of those beautiful instruments. Perhaps I suffered a bit of envy. Jerry


----------



## kaichu dento

Jeritall said:


> To anyone I may have offended, or plain P.O.ed with my unthinking remark, please accept my apology. You all are justifiably right to be proud of those beautiful instruments. Perhaps I suffered a bit of envy. Jerry


That's okay, just post some pics of yours! :kiss:


----------



## NoFair

Jeritall said:


> To anyone I may have offended, or plain P.O.ed with my unthinking remark, please accept my apology. You all are justifiably right to be proud of those beautiful instruments. Perhaps I suffered a bit of envy. Jerry



No worries. 

Knives usually look like crap at times, but we take pictures of them after they are cleaned and sharpened  

Here is a fixed blade in use (Bark River Bravo): 






Clean picture:


----------



## soniclove

here's some of my new girls...all photos dedicated to you all!!


----------



## soniclove

thanks!


----------



## romteb

Great pics, but now i need an orange griptilian...


----------



## TKC

*Still these:*


----------



## Meganoggin

TKC do you use the Treefrog or is it there 'just in case'? :naughty:


----------



## texasflyfisher

The daily choice is between these three at the moment, a small Charles May FireAnT fixed blade or a couple of Rick Menefee slipjoints.


----------



## fisk-king

I like the lines on that knife...very sleek.



romteb said:


> Not as tactical or prepared as many here...i honestly don't know how some of you edc champions manage to carry so much things


----------



## Bierkameel

Carrying the Benchmade 755 MPR now.


----------



## Styerman

The MPR is the first Benchmade that's tempted me in a long while . Of late I've been carrying Alox SAK's or the OH Vic Soldier .

The whole Black turd /Tactical genere has turned me off .

Chris


----------



## bclark1




----------



## soniclove

I scored a few knives that had been locked up unfairly by customs for a couple of months and finally were returned to me...

enjoy!


----------



## Bierkameel




----------



## branespload

hit my leafstorm with that RIT dye son


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Absolutely beautiful... but RIT dye?


----------



## carrot

RIT dye is a commonly available dye that enthusiasts like to use to dye plastic lights (and knives). G-10 (actually, G-11) isn't exactly plastic, but it is similar enough that RIT dye works on it.


----------



## romteb

branespload said:


> hit my leafstorm with that RIT dye son



Looks much better than the yellowish translucent G10 in my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

romteb said:


> Looks much better than the yellowish translucent G10 in my opinion. :thumbsup:


 
Have to agree. The translucent is the ugliest handle color I've seen on any knife.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

carrot said:


> RIT dye is a commonly available dye that enthusiasts like to use to dye plastic lights (and knives). G-10 (actually, G-11) isn't exactly plastic, but it is similar enough that RIT dye works on it.



Thanks. Didn't know that.


----------



## kaichu dento




----------



## JimH

soniclove,

What model is the Benchmade with what looks like a stone washed blade finish.


----------



## fisk-king

TKC said:


> *ATM, this is the best I can do for now. I will take pix of them together when it stops raining.*



That mini pocket rocket is nice TKC
How does it handle compared to the XM-18?


----------



## kaichu dento

soniclove said:


>





JimH said:


> soniclove,
> 
> What model is the Benchmade with what looks like a stone washed blade finish.


I think it's a Mini Barrage 585...


----------



## soniclove

yes its a 585 and a 580, they look different as the are on different angles and are reflecting the light differently...

cheers


----------



## bullettproof

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kraid

I too used the RIT dye method on a folder. Came out well.


----------



## rph

Here are some of my Warren Thomas pieces that I move around the EDC rotation, as situations change...


----------



## Bierkameel

Hmm not really a folder


----------



## futz

Lately it's been this little beauty.

Emerson Mini Commander


----------



## Kraid

That IS a beauty!!!


----------



## JimH

My new EDC folder - Benchmade 615 Mini-Rukus. Street price, new $180, EBAY price $400 (go figure). Shown above - Maratac AAA and Fenix LD01.


----------



## expeditionary

Heres my edc, a strider 3/4 grind sng. Ive had it for a while now, and I absolutely love it. It was on the expensive side for a folder, but it is worth its weight and price to me.


----------



## RepProdigious

kaichu dento said:


>



Wow..... Either you have very small hands or that knife is way bigger than i imagined! I always thought it would be a cute little tank knife but instead in your hands it looks like a clumsy chubby medium sized knife......

Folded its 3 inches right?


----------



## kaichu dento

RepProdigious said:


> Wow..... Either you have very small hands or that knife is way bigger than i imagined! I always thought it would be a cute little tank knife but instead in your hands it looks like a clumsy chubby medium sized knife......
> 
> Folded its 3 inches right?


That's the same reaction I had! To say I was surprised at how large it was would be an understatement. 

The BM 755 is an incredible knife to be sure, but anyone wondering if it's for them or not should take a good look at that picture and it's one of the main reasons I like to take pictures of lights and knives being held for additional perspective it gives.

Very, very nice knife, but not small by any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## kyamei

RepProdigious said:


> Folded its 3 inches right?



It's about 4 1/8" folded.


----------



## kaichu dento

rph said:


>


Love the minimalist construction and would love to have one with a drop point.


----------



## RepProdigious

kyamei said:


> It's about 4 1/8" folded.



Wow, thats pretty substantial for a knife as thick and wide as that.... I currently EDC a Kulgera, and thats just a hair over 4,5" folded but because of its slim overall profile its very pocketable.... I'm starting to get my doubts on this piece, i hate it when im looking for a knife thats not available locally so i cant feel it up before i buy!!


----------



## Stormdrane

My Spyderco Delica has been getting some pocket time...


----------



## nuphoria

And with a suitably lovely bit of knotwork on the end as usual sir :wave:


----------



## Bierkameel

Buck Mayo Waimea


----------



## kaichu dento

Nice still life!


----------



## Gadget Guy

I've been really happy with this one:


----------



## kaichu dento

Hey, what's with the blade shape? Did you do that?


----------



## Gadget Guy

kaichu dento said:


> Hey, what's with the blade shape? Did you do that?


 
No, it's a special run from Knifeart:

http://www.knifeart.com/insingo.html


----------



## kaichu dento

I like that geometry better than the original which I had. Very nice!


----------



## Gadget Guy

kaichu dento said:


> I like that geometry better than the original which I had. Very nice!


 
It's perfect for a edc folder. :thumbsup:


----------



## malakye666

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Could be any of these folders (Primary clipped in front right pocket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... the Benchmade Tanto or the two Twitches
> 
> 
> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down in the left front pocket


Just Got a Twich XL Im a bit surprised how good it is its the first time i edc'd anything but Benchmade. There not real easy to come accross in Oz :twothumbs


----------



## klorsey

How much does it cost to post a question on CandlePowerForums & how do you do it? (If you can afford it?)


----------



## malakye666

Gadget Guy said:


> I've been really happy with this one:



If its not a rude question what did that one set you back
What's the dimensions


----------



## Gadget Guy

malakye666 said:


> If its not a rude question what did that one set you back
> What's the dimensions


 
Not at all my friend. :thumbsup: This one was $385 and it's the same size as a large Sebenza.


----------



## carrot

I'm drooling so bad over the Sebenza Insigno. I would LOVE to own one but unfortunately it's out of my budget right now. I'll have to "make do" with my Classic 2000.


----------



## mossyoak

klorsey said:


> How much does it cost to post a question on CandlePowerForums & how do you do it? (If you can afford it?)



Ten cents per letter for thread title, then 1 cent per letter in the body of the post, numbers are 2 cents and special symbols are 25 cents each. welcome and happy posting.
paypal total ammount to [email protected]


----------



## Toohotruk




----------



## woodlandmand105

bullettproof said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Were did you get that ring on the 6p defender? Looks cool I would like one of those.


----------



## Toohotruk

That's from a 7777 Quark if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TKC




----------



## MTguy

My current EDC knife is my Kershaw Scallion.


----------



## jzmtl

Cheapest EDC in thread.


----------



## BananaBoy_S4




----------



## Enl1ghtened

Here's both of my EDC folders.


----------



## Bierkameel




----------



## jzmtl




----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Pretty, but Spyderco loses a lot of blade to the finger area.


----------



## jzmtl

It's based on one of Viele's custom knife, which also have the large finger choil.


----------



## Dual

Anyone of theses blades. The Griptillians are my favorite right now.


----------



## mossyoak

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Pretty, but Spyderco loses a lot of blade to the finger area.



I would rather have absolute control over a slightly smaller blade then halfass control over a slightly larger blade


----------



## NoFair

The Viele Phoenix is a great dressy knife and fits my hand wonderfully. It is probably stronger than most work folders as well as being pretty


----------



## jzmtl

NoFair said:


> The Viele Phoenix is a great dressy knife and fits my hand wonderfully. It is probably stronger than most work folders as well as being pretty



That and the clip works well with slack/dress pants, not so much with jeans. Not a whole lot of room under the clip so doesn't clip onto thicker fabric easily.


----------



## heckboy

Days I drive to work, one of the three lefties, a well worn Proton Pro, a Drake, and a Swisskey.

Later,
HB


----------



## Gravitron




----------



## TKC




----------



## lightr07

(blank)


----------



## Mike V

That Lochsa looks awesome.

I never knew this existed (had to Google it).

Nice looking knife.


----------



## Mr Blonde

Not really and 'everyday' carry folder since I like to rotate my spydies, but this one's clipped on my pocket today:


----------



## lightr07

SureFire G2L (waiting for a new MN01 for my E1e), Kershaw 1760x Skyline, BlackBerry Torch, Signo 207 Pen.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## RepProdigious

Laguiole..... nice and elegant knives! And the ones from Forge de Laguiole are the ones you want, thats the real deal.


----------



## andyw513

I'm glad to see this thread still standing after so long. Looking at all the pictures on here I suddenly want another knife...


----------



## jackthedog

My Large Sebenza 21


----------



## mossyoak

ZT 0301, Reprofiled.

Strider PT CC, flat ground by Rossi Knives.


----------



## shado

Hinderer XM-18


----------



## Death's Head

Pimped Emerson Traveler.


----------



## Monocrom

Death's Head said:


> Pimped Emerson Traveler . . .


 
That is nice!

(BTW, also nice to see you back.)


----------



## tam17

My trusty sausage slicer... Opinel No.7 Carbon (modded) 






Cheers,

Tam


----------



## flashmenow

I carry a Original Black knife. 

The bottom one is my carry, the top one is a rare clip point 1 of 25 made..


----------



## bmcgators98

Martin Tejas. Picked this up a few weeks ago. Great Knife.


----------



## Vortus

Finally found a SS SF L2 to match my slowly growing SS Spyderco collection. This will be my most common edc combo, the SS L2 and a Harpy.

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff158/Mandurath/SSCombo.jpg


----------



## Groundhog

Probably going with a Griptilian soon - but for now here' my EDC combo.

ColdSteel TiLite 6 / NiteCore DI


----------



## ohio-roadking

http://i634.photobucket.com/albums/uu68/william119/IMG_20110620_191718.jpg

Please resize your picture to no larger than 800 X 800, cropping the foreground would help. 
Some explanatory text would be helpful too.
Norm


----------



## supersuby

Rockin a Dalton Hook Em in my pocket everyday


----------



## ohio-roadking




----------



## JWRitchie76

CRK Wilson Tactical Starbenza. 






And a Spyderco Dragonfly. Both lights are EDC's too!


----------



## jimtesla

nice knives

anybody add tritium to their knives

does any knife come with a tritium slot

looking to add an EDC to go with my Glock 17

and nitecore d10 waiting for its new ice blue trit
to arrive

never knew there was so many awesome knifes and styles


----------



## Monocrom

This Victorinox Spartan for the forseeable future:


----------



## PG5768

This is in my right front pocket every day.


----------



## Spirch

I have a least one of these on me all the time.

If I have my back bag, I have everything.






Bigger/better resolution


----------



## M3TAL_L0RD

SanRenMu 710


----------



## Kingfisher

I'm ECD ing this at the moment because it's brand new


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

My right front pocket carry since 2007 (actually this one's my second) - Spyderco P'Kal collector's club 182 with low-rider Calypso pocket clip - which I wield exclusively blade out (I don't believe having the dangerous end pointed towards you is good weapon design). Until someone makes a custom P'Kal, I will continue to carry this one - no other folding knife in the world is faster on the draw:


----------



## Scientist

I also carry the SanRenMu 710.
Rarely the 962. I have the Enlan EL02B on the way.


----------



## Scottn




----------



## Tetsujin 140.6

This for the past couple of months.


----------



## alantch

This for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## TheEpeter

Kershaw Ken Onion "Leek" is my almost edc. I rotate through about 5 others though that I have floating around my car. 

Sorry for no pics, but some of the others up here are gorgeous.

I need more blades


----------



## TheEpeter

These fill my pockets frequently.


----------



## Blackmore

http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv18/iprice78/3ab4b456.jpg

Always have this one with me


and sometimes one of these two

http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv18/iprice78/f1fd9e08.jpg


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe




----------



## paulrbarnard

This Puma Prospector has been my EDC for about 34 years now. Jacaranda wood scales, nickel silver bolster and stainless blade. It came with it's own rockwell hardness test certificate and cost a weeks wages at the time. I have other knives, folders and fixed but apart from when I am flying this one is always in my pocket.


----------



## Monocrom

Nice Puma. :welcome:


----------



## Scottn

[/IMG]


----------



## bmcgators98




----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

It wears a nice Patina these days and the spey now resembles a sheepsfoot.


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6

[/URL][/IMG]

My XM arrived today!


----------



## vaizki

I'm all utility so Leatherman Skeletool CX.. Has everything I need but the light


----------



## EnduringEagle

I like something with alot of heft. Here is mine.
http://www.c1k.com/images/buck/095BKSTP.jpg


----------



## fespo276




----------



## Shooter21

i switch off between these guys


----------



## khtima

Emerson CQC-7


----------



## Rheinleder

My Women Folder





an my Folder


----------



## samgab

Nothing fancy, just a Spyderco Endura 4 FFG VG10.
But I keep it literally razor sharp. I've shaved with it...


----------



## mikesantor

I dont know how some of you guys EDC these knives every day and keep them in such pristine shape. Here is my user. 






As you can see, She gets used...


----------



## red_hackle

Rheinleder said:


> My Women Folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an my Folder



Very nice!  What make and model are they?


----------



## Rheinleder

It is a Crusader Forge , small one ( very big ) is a small Vis ( he not more build it ) 
my Folder is a VIS 01 T ( big one ) 

If you neet more Infos let me know 

And this is a FIFP , very big


----------



## red_hackle

:thumbsup: Thank you very much for the information and additional picture, Rheinleder - I may have to look into getting one of those!


----------



## manoloco

mikesantor said:


> I dont know how some of you guys EDC these knives every day and keep them in such pristine shape. Here is my user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, She gets used...



the edges of my edc are usually in good shape because i dont like to spend much time sharpening, if your edge gets too beat up its very hard to mantain the edge and you will get rid of a lot of steel; to prevent that i give regular maintenance to my edges, and parts of the folder like the pivot. the sides of the blade however are usually with lines and marks from my cuts i tend to clean them but its not priority as the edge (unless im cutting something to eat).

Your edge however seems very new (the vertical lines on the edge are typical of a new edge), only those 2 spots where it rolled seem to have something what did you cut and what steel is your Hinderer?


----------



## mikesantor

Steel is CTS-XHP.

Its about a year and a half old. The nice thing about the Hinderers is it is stonewashed so it ages amazingly. I use it to score kydex, cut leather (I do a lot of leather work) and im also a project manager for a construction company. So for instance this morning I walked around a few new offices we built carving Xs into the walls to mark out where the electricians were going to mount all of there boxes. Its also my bottle opener. Beer caps dig in nice to the G10 so you can pop them out. 

Im pretty reckless with my tools...


----------



## manoloco

mikesantor said:


> Steel is CTS-XHP.
> 
> Its about a year and a half old. The nice thing about the Hinderers is it is stonewashed so it ages amazingly. I use it to score kydex, cut leather (I do a lot of leather work) and im also a project manager for a construction company. So for instance this morning I walked around a few new offices we built carving Xs into the walls to mark out where the electricians were going to mount all of there boxes. Its also my bottle opener. Beer caps dig in nice to the G10 so you can pop them out.
> 
> Im pretty reckless with my tools...



I like stonewashed finishes too, they hide scratches better, they also are decent as a rust resistant finish, i also like how it looks.

I have never seen or used a Hinderer in person but the fame is well deserved as your knife is in great condition for all the chores its doing, CTS-XHP must be really good at holding that edge however i was under the impression that since its usually hardened 61hrc or above that it would chip rather than roll, maybe i didnt interpret the pic correctly are those chips or rolled edge?

My edc knives do their chores diligently too, im sure i have to touch them up a lot more often than yours of course, for folders i carry a VG-10 Delica and a Boker Trance which is AUS-8, but the knife that i need touch up much less often is a fixed necker that i like to carry made by Jose Diaz, a Frog Leg in S30V hardened to 61-62 HRC, its a really great knife!, i promise to post pics soon.


----------



## manoloco




----------



## jac2001

_Who makes the fixed blade Wharncliffe?

That is just sick!!!

J.
_


----------



## manoloco

jac2001,

The fixed knife is a Diaz Tools "Frog Leg" from Jose Diaz made of S30V hardened to 61-62 hrc, he is a North American knife maker (Ed Schempp is his mentor), he also participates in BladeSports competitions and an avid outdoorsman that carries all that knowledge to the knives he makes.

Also one of the most important factors on his designs is functionality goes first and not add anything unnecessary so the knife performs great and keep prices very low (his prices are really really good), i will PM you his webpage address.


----------



## jamie.91

Some nice blades in here, I don't know of anywhere in the UK to buy nice knives


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Can't keep my hands off this guy:


----------



## cwilliams

Fresh from the pocket!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

It's a Chinese copy of an Extrema Ratio MF3. It doesn't get scary sharp because the heat treatment ain't quite right. But I got the clip to stay tight and it is assisted opening and fun to play with.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Toohotruk

Very cool knife! :thumbsup:


----------



## uncle wong

Rick Hinderer XM-18 Gen 4 Spanto Flipper . 
Duratech 20CV Stonewashed Blade . 
Blue/Black G10 & Stonewashed Ti .


----------



## Liveitloud

Depends on what day it is. Today..


----------



## willydigger

Generally it's one of these three. Spyderco Cat, Persistence (polished), Native 5.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Any one of these 3 Kershaws, depending on my mood:

Turbulence
OSO Sweet
Select Fire


----------



## fisk-king

cwilliams said:


> Fresh from the pocket!



very nice


----------



## Liveitloud

Today I am carrying my old school Subcom.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Here is what's in my pocket today:






This came in yesterday. Schrade Extreme Survival with "Axis" lock:





Darn thing weighs the very best part of 7 ounces. Almost half a pound! So I don't see carrying it much!


----------



## Glock 22

Here's a pic of my EDC pocket knife it is a Case Classic Tested XX Whittler. They made these in a special run back in the 90's. This one was made in 1995. it's razor sharp and my favorite.

http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i426/rucas31/FURY/CASE001.jpg


----------



## TKC

*I am carrying a Grayman Dua.*


----------



## Phil40000

http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r579/phil40000/Skoda1997.jpg

Spyderco UK Rescue G10 S30v


----------



## Phil40000

jamie.91 said:


> Some nice blades in here, I don't know of anywhere in the UK to buy nice knives



I know some great places to buy knives here in the UK, there are some really good knife suppliers based here, PM me if interested


----------



## Mar

Nothing fancy, just a Buck.


----------



## cummins4x4

Sage Ti Spydie and V10R


----------



## Easygoing

I rotate between a couple, but this is still my favorite and is most likely to be hanging in the pocket on any given day


----------



## Charlie Fox

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Can't keep my hands off this guy:



What knife is this?


----------



## romteb

Looks a lot like a Sanrenmu GB-763


----------



## TKC

*Currently a Grayman Dua & 2 Amsler Knives; VAL & Tritium Tanto.*


----------



## Essexman

Liveitloud said:


> Today I am carrying my old school Subcom.




~Very nice modded CF scale, did you make it yourself?


----------



## TKC




----------



## nbp

I never weary of looking at those beautiful Hinderers. Someday. :sigh:


----------



## cland72

Fenix p1d and kershaw blur serrated






Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaichu dento

nbp said:


> I never weary of looking at those beautiful Hinderers. Someday. :sigh:



I really miss this knife but if I end up getting a replacement it'll be the smaller 3" version, which I had in my hands for a very short time.

Of the three XM-18's I've had the one I liked least (actually disliked) was the flipper version. Nothing but love for both of the
non-flipper models in both 3" and 3.5". 

Sure wish they were a bit more on the affordable side, like say, the price that Rick actually markets them for, instead of
the after-market markups.

I chose these pics for you Nick - remember the good old days of Ti Clicky's?


----------



## nbp

kaichu dento said:


> I really miss this knife but if I end up getting a replacement it'll be the smaller 3" version, which I had in my hands for a very short time.
> 
> Of the three XM-18's I've had the one I liked least (actually disliked) was the flipper version. Nothing but love for both of the
> non-flipper models in both 3" and 3.5".
> 
> *Sure wish they were a bit more on the affordable side, like say, the price that Rick actually markets them for, instead of
> the after-market markups.*
> 
> I chose these pics for you Nick - remember the good old days of Ti Clicky's?



I agree with the bolded part 100% Pete. IIRC, Rick sells them for under $400 or so, while you seldom find one for less than $600 in the real world, at least in the bit of searching I have done. That is a bit frustrating, but it is basically the same with any limited production, high demand item. People sell them for what they can get for them, which is often a lot more than the MSRP. If I can stop buying flashlights someday, maybe I can afford a XM-18. 

Great pics too, man. I still think fondly of that Ti Clicky, what a sweet light. :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento

nbp said:


> I agree with the bolded part 100% Pete. IIRC, Rick sells them for under $400 or so, while you seldom find one for less than $600 in the real world, at least in the bit of searching I have done. That is a bit frustrating, but it is basically the same with any limited production, high demand item. People sell them for what they can get for them, which is often a lot more than the MSRP. If I can stop buying flashlights someday, maybe I can afford a XM-18.
> 
> Great pics too, man. I still think fondly of that Ti Clicky, what a sweet light. :thumbsup:


At the time I took those pictures I doubted that I'd be selling either item, but now they're both gone and I'm definitely going to have to replace them again at some point.


----------



## computernut

Spyderco Delica4 & Surefire E1B


----------



## mossyoak

^ nice set up man, the delica 4 is a great knife.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I always carry either SRM 710 or 763 clipped.

But my variable rfp knife for the time being is this Camillus EO Jack:


----------



## cummins4x4

Ti Sage and SWM V10R






Kiwi VG10 and iTP

Lots of great blades on here guys:thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

This old Eagle 4" Jack is dragging down my shorts this morning.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Hen and Rooster Damascus EDC http://img.tapatalk.com/d06705a5-e96f-4220.jpg

These are not folders but here are two that I recently finished forging. I'm torn on what kind of material/handles to give them. 
http://img.tapatalk.com/d06705a5-e9fd-1f3f.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## chaoss

This, all day/every day.
IMO. the finest production folder ever made.


----------



## Monocrom

chaoss said:


> This, all day/every day.
> IMO. the finest production folder ever made.



Production? I wish those custom-made Sebenzas were so easily available.


----------



## chaoss

Monocrom said:


> Production? I wish those custom-made Sebenzas were so easily available.



Limited production perhaps but production all the way, not custom.
I too wish CRK still produced these.


----------



## nbp

ZT 0551


----------



## kaichu dento

Nick, how does that ZT feel compared to an XM-18? Good alternative?


----------



## nbp

kaichu dento said:


> Nick, how does that ZT feel compared to an XM-18? Good alternative?



If I had an XM-18 with which to compare it, I wouldn't have bought this one to begin with. :nana:



Unfortunately I have only ever seen the XM on the interwebs, so I can't really compare fairly. I quite like the ZT though! Lots of blade but carries smaller, comfortable in the hand, solid lockup, no blade play. And 66% less expensive.


----------



## scaramanga

here are mine. I kinda like Emersons but will be adding more ZTs as the weeks go by.


----------



## kaichu dento

nbp said:


> ZT 0551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had an XM-18 with which to compare it, I wouldn't have bought this one to begin with. :nana:
> 
> Unfortunately I have only ever seen the XM on the interwebs, so I can't really compare fairly. I quite like the ZT though! Lots of blade but carries smaller, comfortable in the hand, solid lockup, no blade play. And 66% less expensive.


I think I'm going to have to get one of these sometime soon. 

After you've had some field time with it you can update your outdoors thread!


----------



## arek98

or


----------



## Rossymeister




----------



## Rheinleder

Crusader Forge

My new one

Picture from today 












In the sun


----------



## yosemite

Here's my EDC...I have had the much abused Gerber with me since the early 90's clipped to my right pocket,the micra in my left,the stilleto joined the micra some years later and at least one vintage fountain pen is on me every day but the particular one changes nearly daily.



[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

This very nice Camillus Easy Open Jack is my main EDC.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Have this Imperial in my shorts pocket right now. MAY carry it tomorrow in my jeans....


----------



## ev13wt

TKC said:


>



That is very beautiful, what is it? I want one!


----------



## Karasu

DSCF0215 by KarasuStatus, on Flickr
the trio for the day


----------



## Evosil98

Everyone has some nice EDC folders. I just have a Leek but it has been a perfect pocket carry for me. Great value for a good pocket knife.


----------



## Landshark99

I rotate between these but the first gets the most use because of how light it is
Benchmade Pardue





Spyderco Calypso
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s39/abcphotowest/SpydercoC144CFPECalyopsm.jpg
Benchmade Dejavoo




http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s39/abcphotowest/BenchmadeMiniDejavooopsm.jpg
Chris Reeve Sebenza
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s39/abcphotowest/ChrisReeveSebenzasopsm.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

My EDC Folder - Kershaw Junkyard Dog II.

And why I love it 

[video]http://db.tt/JW4QBu8E[/video]


----------



## kaichu dento

Landshark99 said:


> Benchmade Dejavoo
> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s39/abcphotowest/BenchmadeMiniDejavooopsm.jpg


Always wanted to try one of these out and it looks like a great combination of versatile blade shape and practical grip.


----------



## hemdale

TKC said:


>



Amazing ! What knife is that ?


----------



## damanupnorth

SandShark & Halo,
for when that stupid Amazon box must be opened fast - LOL

http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g437/damanupnorth/Damans2.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## THE_dAY

hemdale said:


> Amazing ! What knife is that ?



That is the Lochsa Folder by Scott Cook Knives.


----------



## Norm

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 
Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3
> Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm



Yay! For once you didn't have to delete mine


----------



## Norm

mvyrmnd said:


> Yay! For once you didn't have to delete mine


Or anyone else's for that matter, that situation may change.

Norm


----------



## BR101

Todays knife of choice: BM275BK :naughty:

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAJhI/glCZOQ_Hhz0/s912/20120919_163613.jpg

:shakehead Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## AznDragon567

I carry a smith and wesson M&P MAGIC knife


----------



## Norm

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 
Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## S1LVA

I love these two frame-locks!





Boker Plus Nano, ZT561 w/ Aftermarket Orange Scale

:wave:
S1LVA


----------



## nsnate02

I alternate between these two:
Geber Covert F.A.S.T.




Kershaw Nerve




and when I can get away with it:
Cold Steel Recon I Tanto


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Boker Plus that I got from Aliexpress. 440C stamped on the blade. Feel GREAT in hand!


----------



## paul66

Spyderco with some Atwood stuff.


----------



## dmoore

*Direware S-90 (full Ti)

*


----------



## Saber in PA

kershaw chive
kershaw Ram
Kershaw Leek
Zero Tolerance 0350 
Yea I like Kershaw knifes lol
SOG twitch 2 (not in pic)
SOG Flash 2


----------



## nine204

The one I carry the most is my Fallkniven U2.











The others...





_*Top to bottom: Boker Gnome, Fallkniven U2, Zero Tolerance 0350WW, EDCF Spyderco Manix Moonglow.*_

Santa is bringing me this:




_*Boker Nano "Glowworm" by Custom Scale Divison. *_(looking forward to this one!)


----------



## Noxx

I bounce between the Kershaw G10 Leek




And their boron Chive





On some obnoxious days I do still carry an old Cold Steel Raja, just to prove you can pocket it, but it's a stretch.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Been carrying this guy for about a year now.
Have a bunch of others, but none has been able to kick this out of my pocket for more than a day.
M390 Steel and blue G10 scales on Spyderco's Paramilitary2:


----------



## damanupnorth

I like my MT Halo and the DKW Sandshark, the Halo with a clip mod is wonderful 
D


----------



## Hesh68

My Spydie para II is my favourite for EDC, pity that all folders with the exception of slipits are now banned from being imported

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n600/Hesheema/DSC_00161.jpg



Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Johnbeck180

There not folders but they are and will be my edc knife. I actually edc the orange handled one know till I get done putting the handles on the damascus knife. I Hand forged both of these, orange handle knife is from a coil spring and the damascus is from 1095 and leaf spring (probably 5160 steel). I also made the sheath.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Nice. How many folds in the Damascus?

Bill


----------



## Johnbeck180

Bullzeyebill said:


> Nice. How many folds in the Damascus?
> 
> Bill



Technically it's not "real" damascus. There is only five folds. I started with five layers to equal 80 layers after folding. To be true damascus it needs to have a min of 300 layers. I didn't get to finish the final two folds because it went into winter hear and I forge outside. Can't forge when it's to cold or the steel will cool to quickly.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

This is my "precious" Case CV Humpback Whittler with the Spey modded to Wharncliffe:


----------



## chaoss

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## TKC

*I am currently carrying my Seamus Knives frame lock Cracked Uber & Amsler Knives Ti. VAL.*


----------



## Stormdrane

Buck Spitfire


----------



## sticktodrum

Kershaw carbon fiber CPM-154 Blur.


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2797878/Image Hosting/IMG_3644.JPG


Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Spyderco Calypso 3 G10/VG10. Hands down my favorite knife I've owned. I actually traded up from a Zebralight SC51 to an Eagletac D25A Nichia 219 to a Sunwayman V10R XM-L to this $130ish knife. Pretty awesome trader I'd say!


----------



## NoFair

Usually one of these (Southard or CTS-20CP Para2) if carrying a Military is not PC enough:



Pocket dump the other day:



Military:


----------



## tjswarbrick

Thanks for bringing this thread back to life.

My M390 Para2 recently got a change of clothes:





On dress-up days, it's a Vagnino P-38:


----------



## BR101

I've been switching between these two Spydercos for my EDC knives. 

Spyderco Manix 2






Spyderco Sage


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I haven't found much that bumps this SOG Twitch XL from my pocket.


----------



## AmperSand

Either of these atm..


----------



## ARh1956

Paragon Al Mar Mini Wor Tac. No pic at this time.


----------



## BR101

Love the Spyderco Sage.


----------



## BR101

Just a heads up, Amazon is running a special on Kershaw knives right now. Save $10 on $50 or more knives


http://www.amazon.com/b/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&linkCode=ur2&node=6914138011&pf_rd_i=30&pf_rd_m


----------



## Ffred

Only for about a week because they are both new.


----------



## Dprichard

Today's EDC


----------



## david57strat

Well.... I really don't believe in carrying just one EDC folder - so I EDC six .

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...r-favorite-knife-knives&p=4236527#post4236527


----------



## chaoss

Still carrying this old (born 12/15/03) large regular thing. My XM18 can't compete on ANY level with this masterpiece so it sits in a box in my safe unused, all angry and pouty.


----------



## Dioni

Undead thread?


----------



## Dioni




----------



## Monocrom

Dioni said:


> Undead thread?



I've seen worse.... or undeader?.... This is one of the ones that desrves to be resurrected. My current one is an old school Emerson Mini-Commander with bead-blasted finish. (Will post a pic. of it later.)


----------



## Dioni

Monocrom said:


> My current one is an old school Emerson Mini-Commander with bead-blasted finish. (Will post a pic. of it later.)


I like the Mini Commander specs. It seems a great folder to EDC. How does its wave go? work fine in this model?


----------



## badman400

SOG Aegis AE-01 in right pocket. Byrd Cara Cara 2 (not shown) in left.


----------



## Monocrom

Dioni said:


> I like the Mini Commander specs. It seems a great folder to EDC. How does its wave go? work fine in this model?



It's excellent! Just grab and aggressively pull straight out. It only works badly if your don't pull straight or if you pull too slowly.

So, under stress, it'll work.


----------



## RGRAY

I've been carrying this small left handed Sebenza since September *1999*.
I've never found anything I liked better.


----------



## Search

RGRAY said:


> I've been carrying this small left handed Sebenza since September *1999*.
> I've never found anything I liked better.



I always rate Sebenzas near the very top of my list. Only a few that stand in the same area as it. Seeing one this old still holding it's own so well makes me happy.


----------



## Monocrom

Oops! My apologies for being a bit late with the pic. I promised.

Once again, Emerson Mini-Commander ~ shown with Photon Freedom and a Bic pen for size comparison:


----------



## TKC

*My Uber is is at the Spa, so I am currently carrying a Kershaw Cryo.*


----------



## flawedsociety

My work knife, Benchmade 550 Mel Pardue. Love this knife.


----------



## Acadian

on most days


----------



## TKC

*My beloved Cracked Uber is back from the spa, so it IS back in my pocket, where it belongs.*


----------



## nbp

Nice to see you around again TKC. Your knife collection is always a delight.


----------



## Charlie Fox

My wonderful wife got me a ZT 0566 so you know whats in my pocket!


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Str8stroke

TKC said:


> *My beloved Cracked Uber is back from the spa, so it IS back in my pocket, where it belongs.*


What and Who is the "Spa"? Curious about that. 



Charlie Fox said:


> My wonderful wife got me a ZT 0566 so you know whats in my pocket!


I may have asked already, but Charlie Fox as in WBBQ or WZNY??


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Str8stroke said:


> What and Who is the "Spa"? Curious about that.


Many makers offer spa service - which could include sharpening, disassembly, retumbling the scales, clean, lube, reassemble.


----------



## Maven

Ive carried the same CRKT M16(01Z) and for gotta be over 5 years by now. Ever so lightly modified, declipped, scales clearanced to allow blade stop to function as thumb stud, Carson flipper knub de-serrated. Knives lives a hard life, is pocket carried and beat on. Doesnt owe me anything evn though I overpayed for it off of the SnapOn truck.
Getting tired of the disassembly maintenance required, so considering switch to a fixed blade EDC full time, Bradford Gaurdian3, Smith&Sons Brave, or ESEE/CampLore JG3. horizontal carried on right rear. off the shelf sheath selection for this type of carry will be a big part of knife choice as well.
The SL Strion is being replaced with an MD2/M361N thanks to recommendations from the forum and bykfixer in particular.


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool knife and light...good to see some EDC stuff that actually gets used.

You should post pics of your Streamlight HERE.


----------



## johnmoss

99% of the time


----------



## Charlie Fox

I may have asked already, but Charlie Fox as in WBBQ or WZNY??[/QUOTE]

Nope, sorry. Neither ring a bell with me.


----------



## Monocrom

Hey guys, just clarify one thing.... No that pic. in my last post isn't Black & White. No B&W filter was used. Those just happen to be the colors of every item in the picture.

Also, last night bought myself a *CRKT M16-10KZ*. Let's just say there are different limitations to both the SOG Flash II and the Emerson Mini-Commander for mundane cutting chores. Going to try out this CRKT model since my CRKT M21 model is huge and scary. (At least to the sheeple.) 

There's another reason why I bought it. But you guys will have to wait a few days for that one.


----------



## MrJino

Most days it's these 2.


----------



## TKC

nbp said:


> Nice to see you around again TKC. Your knife collection is always a delight.



*Thank you very much, that is kind of you.  *


----------



## wardroid

Link and pic deleted, lots of spam. Message to OP in my post below.


----------



## jumpstat

The Chris Reeve 21 Large Sebenza....





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## scout24

Wardroid- I'm pulling your link, it opens all kinds of spam. Please feel free to host your pic at one of the image hosting sites, and re-post here... thanks!


----------



## HorizontalHunter

This is the one I have been carrying this one for the last few years. It has had its fair share of abuse and holds and edge reasonably well.

Bob






It is hard to go wrong for $8.99.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...to-atv/_/N-1102653/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105646680I


----------



## Str8stroke

Bob, it sure looks good for being carried for a few years. Looks darn near new!


----------



## HorizontalHunter

Str8stroke said:


> Bob, it sure looks good for being carried for a few years. Looks darn near new!



LOL it doesn't look like that anymore.


----------



## adama70

Hey HorizontalHuntr I have one of those. I keep it in my laptop bag. 

My folder until recently was a Kershaw Scallion. I'd been looking for something better but I can't justify the high end knives, no matter how much I want one... or several. Now I carry a Kershaw/Emerson CQC-6K. I love it, fantastic Emerson design in a knife that won't break the bank. I also am never without my Victorinox Classic SD Swiss Army Knife. Here is my EDC Pocket dump.


----------



## nbp

Chris Reeve small Sebenza Insingo


----------



## 1DaveN

Could I please request that when people post these awesome pics, they include the make and model of their knives? As a newcomer to higher-end pocket knives, I often can't identify them just from the photos. Thanks.


----------



## akhyar

Been carrying these 2 titanium buddies for the past 2 days 

ZT 0900 and Sinner Ti Tri-EDC


----------



## Toohotruk

They go together well.


----------



## TKC

akhyar said:


> Been carrying these 2 titanium buddies for the past 2 days
> 
> ZT 0900 and Sinner Ti Tri-EDC



*That is a great looking blade. Congrats on the light & knife.*


----------



## akhyar

Thanks guys.
Love the heft on the light and knife.

Now shopping around for a small CF-handle knife to pair with my black S1 Baton
If only ZT 0770 comes in shorter blade


----------



## Levon

Small Sebenza Insingo


----------



## dhunley1

Carrying this combo today.

Fenix LD09, Spyderco Sage 1 and a SAK Cadet.


----------



## jdboy




----------



## nbp




----------



## Easyrider

This is my current folder; it is a model 83 Tascosa from Great Eastern Cutlery. Prior to that knife I carried the Sebenza Insingo. It is an incredibly well made knife but I just couldn't warm up to it. I really like my little Tascosa lock back.


----------



## Stormdrane

Sam Walton custom. 



Today's EDC pocket knife, a Sam Walton custom by David Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## Str8stroke

Storm, that is fine! Also, I snooped through your flickr pics and you have some awesome edc gear. I suggest others do too. That hat clip thing looks neat.


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## TKC

*I have my new Inkosi in my pocket. I love it!!
*


----------



## nbp

Love that Inkosi. Was torn between that and a small 21 for my first CRK. Ended up with a Sm Insingo which I love, and that of course turned into a L Insingo. Haha. Still want to handle an Inkosi at some point though!


----------



## TKC

nbp said:


> Love that Inkosi. Was torn between that and a small 21 for my first CRK. Ended up with a Sm Insingo which I love, and that of course turned into a L Insingo. Haha. Still want to handle an Inkosi at some point though!


*I think you will LOVE the Inkosi!! It is an awesome, awesome knife. I am really impressed with this knife. I have had a lot of CRK's over the years, and THIS one IS my absolute favorite.*


----------



## dhunley1

I need to get another CRK. I had a small Starbenza from Wilson Combat, but it was just too small for me, and I like small folders. 

I'll probably get a large 21 eventually.


----------



## kaichu dento

TKC said:


> *I think you will LOVE the Inkosi!! It is an awesome, awesome knife. I am really impressed with this knife. I have had a lot of CRK's over the years, and THIS one IS my absolute favorite.*


I loved the evident quality of my small Sebenza but just never really liked the ergonomics of it. I wonder if the Inkosi could possibly get me interested in another Chris Reeves blade.


----------



## nbp

Pete, have you ever owned a large Seb? I like having the small for dress pants or when around sheeple, but the large is undeniably more comfortable in the hand and much easier to open one-handed. Unless the circumstances dictate the small is better, the large would be my go-to every time. 

Note: I have not handled an Inkosi, though, so I cannot speak to the ergos there.


----------



## Str8stroke

nbp, I just picked up a 25 to try out. Then, I just sold my large 21 Seb after handling the 25. The finger grooves are just amazing in my paws. So now I have a Mnandi, Small Seb (plain) and a Large Seb 25 (plain). The 25 hands down bar none feels the best. I will likely order a Inkosi to try out. It looks like a improvement over the regular small Seb. Especially if you like the plain ones. It only makes sense to get the Inkosi to me.


----------



## TKC

Str8stroke said:


> nbp, I just picked up a 25 to try out. Then, I just sold my large 21 Seb after handling the 25. The finger grooves are just amazing in my paws. So now I have a Mnandi, Small Seb (plain) and a Large Seb 25 (plain). The 25 hands down bar none feels the best. I will likely order a Inkosi to try out. It looks like a improvement over the regular small Seb. Especially if you like the plain ones. It only makes sense to get the Inkosi to me.


 *I really think you will like the Inkosi. If not, you will get your money back, easily. But, I think it will just melt into your hand.*


----------



## nbp

Str8stroke said:


> nbp, I just picked up a 25 to try out. Then, I just sold my large 21 Seb after handling the 25. The finger grooves are just amazing in my paws. So now I have a Mnandi, Small Seb (plain) and a Large Seb 25 (plain). The 25 hands down bar none feels the best. I will likely order a Inkosi to try out. It looks like a improvement over the regular small Seb. Especially if you like the plain ones. It only makes sense to get the Inkosi to me.




You are on a tear my friend! CRK loves you! Haha.. Are you on BladeForums? I recently joined after getting my first Seb so I could hang in the CRK forum, which is a really cool group. Lot's of CPFers over on BF, it was pretty fun to see everyone!

That is interesting that you liked the 25, I'm glad you found what works! I went with the 21s because of the "dummy proof" qualities when it comes to disassembly/reassembly/tightening (though I have not actually done this yet) and the fact that they come in Insingo flavor. Both my Lg and Sm are Insingos and I love this blade shape! I really wanted an Inkosi but couldn't find them in stock when I was looking to buy so I went with the Sm Insingo first, and really do like it. I am still intrigued by the Inkosi though! Mnandis are very pretty, I just haven't figured out a place where I would carry an Mnandi and not a Sm Sebbie... I'm a user of all my gear; if it just sits too long it gets sold for something different. So many things to try, only a few dollars to spread between them! Haha. Maybe I can find some lightly used Mnandi and or Inkosi and see if I like them and sell what I like least of the various models.





TKC said:


> *I really think you will like the Inkosi. If not, you will get your money back, easily. But, I think it will just melt into your hand.*



How do you personally feel the Inkosi stacks up against the Sm 21?


----------



## Str8stroke

TKC, nbp, I was too impatient to wait on a Inkosi, my local dealer only carries the plain small Seb, and Large 21's and 25's. Everything else you must order. So, I just as well order it for myself. For the 25, when they got some 25s back in stock they called me. I took off for lunch and got one. I was floored at how different it felt in my hand vs. the 21. And, I thought I loved the 21! You get the picture. I think I will order the Inkosi in a few days and put my small Seb up for sale, IF it turns out to be as awesome a difference as the 25 was to the 21. I can't keep them all. 
Yup, I am on BF, that is how I scored the Mnandi used. It had just enough carry marks to make it a heck of a deal.


----------



## TKC

*I has been a long time since I have had a small 21, and I loved it. For me, this blows the 21 out of the water. This IS my very favorite knife that CRK has ever made.

I got my Inkosi from Plaza Cutlery. I needed to do lay away, and I knew that they did that, so I bought mine from them. But, True North knives did have some, as did Knife Art.*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Str8stroke said:


> Yup, I am on BF, that is how I scored the Mnandi used. It had just enough carry marks to make it a heck of a deal.



I am looking at the Mnandi. It looks like a gent's knife, that I could use cutting a nice steak, on a wood plate, in a nice restaurant.

Bill


----------



## nbp

The Mnandis are verrry pretty Bill. :naughty:


----------



## Str8stroke

Bill, the only things about it that *some* folks may not be in favor of:
Size, it is pretty small Gents knife. So if you have some big ole meat puppets for hands, it could get lost. But if you buy it, you likely don't plan to chop 2x4s with it anyways.
One hand opening, you can do it. It just takes some practice. At first, I didn't know you could. Then I found a video of a fellow doing it. It was a face palm moment. It is easy.

Reality for me, is I enjoy opening it with two hands. The whole process of drawing it, opening it slowly, then cutting a 2" thick slab of mignon at Ruths Chris is a dream. 
Thinking about Mnandi vs Small Seb. You can take the Mnandi on a date with a super model. You can bring the Seb on a date with the chic from the Whitesnake video. They are both gonna cut with quality and feel bank vault solid. One has more panache, the other is a little gaucherie.

Thats about all I can think of. I suggest adding a leather lanyard. It helps remind you that it is clipped to your pocket.

There are two different versions I am aware of. The main difference is a subtle size or design of the nail knick. Honestly, I couldn't even tell you which model mine is. 

The knife is very very smooth. When it locks open, it makes a addictive clack sound. It is surprisingly loud actually.


----------



## KuanR

I'm looking at picking up an Inkosi as a gentleman's EDC knife. 

I have a Medford Praetorian Ti coming in the mail and plan to get an XM-18 3", either slicer or Spanto.

The plan is too have a big burly knife, a smaller 3 inch folder, and something slim for EDC with a suit. That IS the plan but I just joined blade forums so that could be dangerous for my bank account.


----------



## Str8stroke

Bill, here is mine. I think I posted this pic before somewhere. Anyways, I like it enough to double post. lol This pic gives one a great idea of the knifes size. 






KaunR, you are in trouble if you join BF. There are some crazy cool knives out there. I have been thinking hard about the Medford knives. I like the idea of a .25" thick folder! What a beast that must be. Some other awesome looking knives are the Marfione. I am torn between them and the Medford. I also like the Curtiss knives. I picked up a Nano recently. It is a slick little blade. 

My big burly is a fixed blade: Busse Fat Ash. It is .32" thick. That is a pretty healthy blade. I used it this am to chop through a 1lb gummy bear for my daughters Valentines.


----------



## kaichu dento

nbp said:


> Pete, have you ever owned a large Seb? I like having the small for dress pants or when around sheeple, but the large is undeniably more comfortable in the hand and much easier to open one-handed. Unless the circumstances dictate the small is better, the large would be my go-to every time.


The only Chris Reeves knife I've ever seen was the small Sebenza I had. Anymore I only carry a medium sized folder and if I was in the market for another knife that's probably the size that would make the most sense for me. Maybe when I get to a big city again I'll get a chance to actually check one out in person.

Really wanted to like that first one but I think maybe the blade geometry wasn't my favorite either, as I tend to like a bit straighter line, hence the Benchmade 580 that I've been carrying almost exclusively for the past couple years.


----------



## KuanR

Let's see some pictures odd the Curtiss Nano! I have been looking at that too, nice little folder and great price for a custom


----------



## nbp

kaichu dento said:


> The only Chris Reeves knife I've ever seen was the small Sebenza I had. Anymore I only carry a medium sized folder and if I was in the market for another knife that's probably the size that would make the most sense for me. Maybe when I get to a big city again I'll get a chance to actually check one out in person.
> 
> Really wanted to like that first one but I think maybe the blade geometry wasn't my favorite either, as I tend to like a bit straighter line, hence the Benchmade 580 that I've been carrying almost exclusively for the past couple years.



Pete, if you get a chance, take a look at the large Sebenza with Insingo blade. Very similar size and blade geometry to your 580. You might just like it! Not that you need to carry a CRK, of course, but if you were ever interested in trying one again, this might be a good one to look at.


----------



## Str8stroke

KuanR said:


> Let's see some pictures odd the Curtiss Nano! I have been looking at that too, nice little folder and great price for a custom



I may have posted this in the photos of knifes and lights, but here it is. Fun little knife for sure. It is full Ti, front scales and back. It just feels great in the hand. It does take a little practice handling a knife this small. 





If you don't want to shell out Custom Ti dollars, then get the Buck nano version. It is a licensed design on the cheap.


----------



## jdboy




----------



## KuanR

Ahh want! I don't want the Boker version, I want the Curtiss one with plain ti scales.

Nice Medford, I might be picking up a 187 F, but going to look around at other options first before pulling the trigger on another Medford


----------



## MrJino

Ah mnandi.

In my opinion the finest pocket knife ever made.
Like said above, it is not a work knife. Sure it can handle some task, but it is quite small.

How it's made is genius though. Only 2 screws holding entire knife together, so simple. Materials are top notch and fit and finish is what you'd expect on a gentle men's knife costing what it does, 300-1000.

The sound it makes it addicting, a perfect click. Only 2 chris reeve knives makes this sound in my collection, mnandi and small seb inlay.


----------



## TKC

*Mr. Jino, I too have great love for the Mnandi. I MUST get another Mnandi, and was planning on getting one soon, and the the Inkosi happened. I think you owe it to yourself to check out the Inkosi. *


----------



## Str8stroke

Jino, Nice! Cocobolo? You thought about adding a small leather lanyard? If you get some leather lace, work it around hard in your hands to loosen it up, then shave a small part that goes around the stand off to make it fit and flex. It makes drawing it much easier. Plus you can tuck the leather in your pocket if you are in a more formal atmosphere.

I really like the look of the Box Elder, or dead "dinosaur" tooth (mammoth).  Either of those in damascus are my grail Mnandis. It looks like he does several different dam styles. Rain Drop, Ladder, Devin Thomas (wave like pattern) & others I am sure I am not aware of.


----------



## CLHC

Compact carry these days:





That's all for now!


----------



## nbp

jdboy said:


>





That is a MAN'S folder!! We're not worthy!! :bow:


----------



## jdboy

nbp said:


> That is a MAN'S folder!! We're not worthy!! :bow:



LOL, thanks for the compliment. I have this ones little brother as well but to be honest I like how the TFF-1 carries much better than the Preatorian.


----------



## Str8stroke

That Preatorian is next on my list in a month or so! I love that beefy baby. I want the .25" blade though. 

OK guys, I just pulled the trigger (or should I say?: flipped the blade) on a Reeve Inkosi just a few minutes ago. Knives Ship Free had them in stock. Now the wait! I will report back. If things go as I hope, I am going to have to sell my Plain small Seb. I can't keep them both. It is so hard to imagine a knife that would be better than the small Seb, but after my 21 to 25 experience, I have my hopes up!


----------



## kaichu dento

nbp said:


> Pete, if you get a chance, take a look at the large Sebenza with Insingo blade. Very similar size and blade geometry to your 580. You might just like it! Not that you need to carry a CRK, of course, but if you were ever interested in trying one again, this might be a good one to look at.


That's a nice looking knife and I'd like to check one out someday but I'd like a blade about midway between this one which is a little too straight along the edge, and the regular Sebenza blade which is a little too curved for me.
Is this what you're carrying most of the time these days?


----------



## nbp

kaichu dento said:


> That's a nice looking knife and I'd like to check one out someday but I'd like a blade about midway between this one which is a little too straight along the edge, and the regular Sebenza blade which is a little too curved for me.
> Is this what you're carrying most of the time these days?




Yeah if you get a chance to handle one, check it out. 

I got a large and small Sebenza back in January after years of lusting and I have been carrying one or the other whenever I can. To work though, I carry a Spyderco Pacific Salt, since my gear gets wet all the time and in the past other knives have started to get a bit rusty. So I don't carry the good stuff during work hours. The Pacific is bright yellow so I can't lose it (cheap to replace if I do) and that H1 steel doesn't rust, ever, no matter how much it sits in a wet or sweaty pocket. That knife has taken a licking and kept on ticking. Haha. I have a couple other Spydercos if it's a task I don't want to subject the Sebbies to and a big beefy ZT0551 as well. But the Sebbies are just so lovely, I carry them whenever I can.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

I have a yellow Atlantic Salt serrated, and it is my ultimate functional, everyday, open boxes, cut plastic, cut rope, cut food away from the kitchen, utensil. Cops see the yellow handle, and I think, know that I am not trying to hide a weapon, that I am not a black-tactical wannabe. The working edge of the H1 steel gets harder with use and sharpening. It is a tough knife. I sanded the black color off most of the titanium clip, and it looks experienced and capable.


----------



## RickZ

nbp said:


> That is a MAN'S folder!! We're not worthy!! :bow:



That's illegal to conceal in many states, including mine. 

I EDC a Kershaw Freefall. It looks like a pen in my pocket, which is good since I don't want places that don't allow"weapons." However I justify it as I never use it as a weapon, and if it gets confiscated, it's even easy for me to replace, at $13. The steel is easy to sharpen. One of my favorite knives is the CRKT I have, it has 8cr14mov, which is overall better than my common 8cr13mov steel knives. All my folding knives are pretty small. My EDC (don't judge me) fixed blades include the Cold Steel gi tanto, and a smaller knife (4"+) I picked up at a garage sale that was apparently custom/hand made. It has a wooden handle of which is fireproofed. Pretty much always have the fixed blades except when I know I'm going to a school or similar place no knives are allowed. In CO you can open carry anything you want. Public entry establishments can not discriminate.

If there is something my Kershaw or CRKT can't handle, the real "man blade" comes out. That includes pit bull charges.


----------



## jdboy

RickZ said:


> That's illegal to conceal in many states, including mine.



Exactly why I love living in TN! We can even own and carry autos now and without blade length restrictions, gotta love it!

EDIT: with that said though I can honestly say that when it comes to EDC I still believe it's nearly impossible to beat a Lg Segenza 21 Insingo.


----------



## jdboy




----------



## jdboy




----------



## akhyar

Alternating between these two


----------



## Str8stroke

^^ Very solid choices. I would use the top one for Weekend duty, and the bottom for Weekday duty. Do those have a lanyard attachment spot? Maybe rear stand off or clip?


----------



## KuanR

I had both those ZT before and they were great knives. For the money I think they offer the best flippers on the market right now. They both can accommodate a lanyard on the rear standoff.

While I wait for my new knives to arrive I kind of regret letting those 2 go. Good news is if I have the urge right now they are still readily available


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jdboy said:


>



My first thought upon seeing this was, Wow! You could break into a tank with that blade!

~ Chance


----------



## jdboy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My first thought upon seeing this was, Wow! You could break into a tank with that blade!
> 
> ~ Chance



Kirby's Justice line of knives are great if you like a large beefy blade. They carry extremely well for the size because they're relatively thin through the handles. Only thing is, as far as I know, they're only offered in tip down carry configuration.


----------



## TKC

*I LOVE Kirby's work.*


----------



## jdboy

Any Les George fans?


----------



## TKC

jdboy said:


> Any Les George fans?


*Yes, me!! I am a big fan of his. *


----------



## KuanR

Finally arrived! Medford Praetorian Ti! 

I thought I could handle how big this knife is and sadly, I can't. It's just way too big for me. The build quality is amazing, it truly is a tank of a knife. I wouldn't be worried about batoning some wood in a pinch or pry with it.


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW!!! oo:


----------



## jdboy

A little JRPCustomKnives goodness to share!


----------



## Str8stroke

Kuan, is that the .25" thick blade? That sucker is hewudge!


----------



## akhyar

KuanR said:


> Finally arrived! Medford Praetorian Ti!
> 
> I thought I could handle how big this knife is and sadly, I can't. It's just way too big for me. The build quality is amazing, it truly is a tank of a knife. I wouldn't be worried about batoning some wood in a pinch or pry with it.



I thought you were getting the Micro Praetorian as you were looking for 3" blade


----------



## KuanR

There's this weird loophole in the law here. Turns out I can have a bigger blade in my bag if it's "work related"....but of EDC carry on my person, it has to be 3 inches or less. 

Pretty stupid if you ask me, but the Praetorian Ti has been a Grail of mine for a long time. I'm still super excited that it's finally mine.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Skeeterg

This



And this somedays


----------



## nbp

Nice Infidel! They just lifted all the knife laws in my state and we can now carry autos for the first time in decades. I can't wait to pick one out. [emoji2]


----------



## jdboy

Another Lambert anyone?


----------



## TKC

jdboy said:


> Another Lambert anyone?



*That is sweet!! I LOVE Kirby's knives.CONGRATS! He is such a nice guy too.*


----------



## Delta1067




----------



## FLfrk

Hiro Protagonist said:


>



I'm curious, what kind of light is that?


----------



## jdboy

Carillo TripWire #7, this is truly a tank of a knife!!

-




-




-


----------



## jdboy

Alan Folts, Eggerling Crossroads Damascus bolsters, camel bone scales/back spacer, blue Ti liners


----------



## Str8stroke

jd, stop it! I can't keep up with all this knife eye candy! Gesh! :hairpull:

This: "Carillo TripWire #7" WTH! That is way neat. I searched that thing. Man that isn't a budget rig! Wowz!


----------



## jdboy

Str8stroke said:


> jd, stop it! I can't keep up with all this knife eye candy! Gesh! :hairpull:
> 
> This: "Carillo TripWire #7" WTH! That is way neat. I searched that thing. Man that isn't a budget rig! Wowz!



Thanks Str8stroke!! Yeah the Carillo has an overstated/overbuilt industrial style to it. Sadly most of the knives I'll share have moved on to new homes. Living on a relatively tight budget requires me to sell/trade to try new things.


----------



## Toohotruk

I bet it really hurts to get rid of some of these amazing knifes! I wouldn't be able to part with them!


----------



## jdboy

Toohotruk said:


> I bet it really hurts to get rid of some of these amazing knifes! I wouldn't be able to part with them!



It does but it's the only way I can see new pieces. The Les George is one of the ones I miss the most. I've actually tried to track it down to re-buy but ran into a dead end. Anyhow, I've been able to sample and own some really nice items by using my system. 

Check this one out, I actually still own it. Aaron Fredrick, hand rubbed S30V blade, red CF bolsters, black CF scales, Ti liners/backespacer (bead blasted for grip)

-





-




-


----------



## nicky_is12

Small Sebenza.... Not sure how to post a pic from my phone. Newbie.


----------



## jdboy

Something a little more ordinary, Benchmade Bedlam Auto


----------



## PrinceValorum

Ended up trading the DGG, but I still carry the Lego in PD#1 quite frequently.


----------



## jdboy

Emerson CQC-8


----------



## Jaegerbomb

CRKT Pazoda 2 with Combo Edge


----------



## Pöbel

Reground XM18


----------



## Nutdip

I drove out to Solvang in my truck.
I bought it for a 50 and a buck.
I put it in my pocket and drove it on home...
And now I'm as happy as a Duck.


----------



## jdboy

Will Moon MK6 Premium


----------



## TKC

*
I traded for a green Lego Strider SnG. 
*


----------



## jdboy

TKC said:


> *
> I traded for a green Lego Strider SnG.
> *



Very nice and congrats!! I think I actually prefer the Lego in hand better than the CC or the Gunner Grip. This was my first Strider, just happened to be a "Pimp" job.










I actually just traded for something new as well. I'll have pictures maybe tomorrow evening or Thursday by the latest I hope.


----------



## Delta1067




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## jdboy

The ParaMilitary 2 is such an outstanding EDC!!


----------



## TKC

jdboy said:


> Very nice and congrats!! I think I actually prefer the Lego in hand better than the CC or the Gunner Grip. This was my first Strider, just happened to be a "Pimp" job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just traded for something new as well. I'll have pictures maybe tomorrow evening or Thursday by the latest I hope.


*You and I have such similar taste!! I LOVE it!! I soooo missed having an SnG; it is soooooooooo good having one in my pocket!! The lego ROCKS!! I like that SnG of yours too!!*


----------



## Inebriated

All day, every day.


----------



## jake7878

Currently carrying my bm grizzly creek


----------



## Slayer1

A Brandant Robinson's manual folder. 
6AL4V titanium with CPM154 blade.

S1


----------



## ven

For now a kershaw


----------



## akhyar

ven said:


> For now a kershaw



Nice knife and Gizmo ven.
Soon you'll upgrade to custom knife too to compliment your light


----------



## ven

akhyar said:


> Nice knife and Gizmo ven.
> Soon you'll upgrade to custom knife too to compliment your light




:nana: That's my job spending others money :laughing:

tbh it's going to happen but it's not something I use a lot! So not on the immediate purchase list for now.


----------



## ven

Few pics as i had none of the knife alone! Nothing special, but my uses requires nothing special(for now) my excuse and sticking with it...........










For at least a week :laughing:

Lot more expensive this side, USA about $35,UK around $75............rip off Britain....

Leather holster bought separate












Decided on stone wash to go with the gizmo


----------



## Delta1067




----------



## Toolboxkid

jake7878 said:


> Currently carrying my bm grizzly creek



How do you like this knife? I've been considering picking one of these up for a while now. Love the look and the blade steel is S30v correct?


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tex.proud

SMF in Paradise! Newport Beach, CA.


----------



## TKC

*​Sweet SMF!!*


----------



## akhyar

Received this Hinderer XM-18 3" slicer, Gen3 in the mail, courtesy of our very own RyanK.
The knife feels good in the hand as I do find my ZT 0562CF kinda large for EDC duty.


----------



## ven

Wow very nice !


----------



## TKC

*​That is a sweet XM-18!! I LOVE the color combo.*


----------



## akhyar

Thanks guys.
The handle tabs are still stock SS, so matching blue titanium hardware should be incoming soon.

Now trying to hold my urge from googling Steel Flame clip and filler


----------



## KuanR

Hey Akhyar, glad you like the knife and you sure do take much nicer pictures than I do!


----------



## akhyar

KuanR said:


> Hey Akhyar, glad you like the knife and you sure do take much nicer pictures than I do!



Thanks Ryan.
Excellent folder indeed!


----------



## xdayv




----------



## Maven




----------



## nbp

:welcome: Maven!

I've seen that Lefty over on BF.


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool to see a knife that nice that actually gets used!


----------



## Str8stroke

Maven, that is one user so good to see. Once you get the first major scratches on her, it down hill from there! lol 
:kewlpics:


----------



## Maven

Thanks guys,Yeah, joined both sites around same time, just been a little bit more active over on BF. The Sebenza takes on new character almost everyday at this point. My lights...kinda been about the same. I dont think Ive got even a single scratch to the raw metal on my MD2 ye, but I love that thing and carry it into the woods every time I go. the SnapOn penlight shares a pocket with the CRK, I think it loses most of the fights.


Yeah its a user. I use my knives for real. I never don't have one in my pocket (maybe shoulda said "always"....but double negatives always sound more emphatic :lol






I ditched the lanyard because it was getting more in the way than it was helping, it liked to get caught in the clip of the SnapOn 140lm penlight.


----------



## Str8stroke

How often do you clean your Seb and how? I am not talking about the outside.


----------



## CLHC

Maven said:


> The Sebenza takes on new character almost everyday at this point. . .but I love that thing and carry it into the woods every time I go.
> 
> *Yeah its a user. I use my knives for real.*


And there it is! _*NICE GOING ON THAT! ! !*_


----------



## Maven

Str8stroke said:


> How often do you clean your Seb and how? I am not talking about the outside.



Hey Str8stroke, I clean the outside and the inside with non-chlorinated "brake clean" (a nice little cocktail of largely acetone, methanol, and toluene, available in spray cans in most auto parts stores) The non chlorinated part is_* essential*_ as chlorine embrittles titanium.

I spray/wipe down the outside often (multiple times daily.) To truly clean the blade i just use methanol straight basically.

When I clean the inside I still use the "brake clean" spray, and a microfiber cloth. And relube with Krytox grease (as I have a massive 500g tub)

Ive only broken down the Sebenza once in the 10days Ive been using it (yes...10 days LOL) It was still decently lubed from the factory even after all the use.

This is a 2009 knife wth solid washers, YMMV. Ill take it apart again next week to see what going on with it. At that point Ill probably either stick with a biweekly schedule and slowly see if I can stretch it out to a month of normal use. 

My knives have typically go a month between strip downs UNLESS they get exposed to significant metal dust, like a trip too close to the lathe.

The Sebenza is so much easier to tear down, clean, lube and assemble then my previous Griptilian and CRKT M-16s that I would care if it wouldnt make it past the two week mark or needed it every week honestly.

I got it after a lot of deliberation and switching between 3 knives over about a 2-3 month period, CRKT pissed me off, I lost a FiddleBack Forge, and I just realized Benchmade cant really be what I need it to be...._for work_ ( I melted the scales on my MiniGrip :lol: )


----------



## 1DaveN

On the subject of cleaning etc., has anyone tried a Sentry Solutions Tuf-Cloth? Any thoughts about them?


----------



## The Miller

I just wipe mine EDC off and strap it a bit at the end of the day.
Now I am using either a Ganzo G727 with orange handle or an Enlan EL01 with wooden handle.





I like the Ganzo more even though the Enlan is a lttle bigger, the thumbstuds and lock are easier to operate with one hand.
The black one top left was the one I used, but I gifted it and ordered a orange, looks more like a tool, less like a weapon.


----------



## CLHC




----------



## TKC

1DaveN said:


> On the subject of cleaning etc., has anyone tried a Sentry Solutions Tuf-Cloth? Any thoughts about them?


*Yes, I have, and I like it. I live in a humid environment, and I find it works quite well. it stinks though.*


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

1DaveN said:


> On the subject of cleaning etc., has anyone tried a Sentry Solutions Tuf-Cloth? Any thoughts about them?



I use both the original and the one for items used at sea on all my knives & lights, inside & out(knives as needed, lights every 6-9 months). I am experimenting with the Sentry oil as a thread lubricant/contact cleaner as well and so far excellent results. I use Deoxit on my battery contact surfaces and after all that I lube my O rings With Nyogel and am good to go. Been a long time since I have had a light failure....


----------



## trojansteel




----------



## Bullzeyebill

Which brand is that knife.

Bill


----------



## tex.proud

I'm sorry, but a chisel blade like that has what use for EDC? I'm curious. I honestly don't see it.


----------



## CLHC

Bullzeyebill said:


> Which brand is that knife.
> 
> Bill


If referring to *trojansteel*'s post, it looks like a Graham Mid-Tech Stubby Razel.

That sort of blade can do (_in the right hands anyway_) chop, scrape, slice, etc. . .


----------



## akhyar

Benchmade Nakamura 484-1


----------



## 1DaveN

TKC said:


> *Yes, I have, and I like it. I live in a humid environment, and I find it works quite well. it stinks though.*





Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I use both the original and the one for items used at sea on all my knives & lights, inside & out(knives as needed, lights every 6-9 months). I am experimenting with the Sentry oil as a thread lubricant/contact cleaner as well and so far excellent results. I use Deoxit on my battery contact surfaces and after all that I lube my O rings With Nyogel and am good to go. Been a long time since I have had a light failure....



Thanks - that's good information. We get some humidity, but I haven't had anything just rust in normal use or storage. I've just gotten a couple of more expensive knives, though, and want to make sure they're maintained properly.


----------



## tex.proud

At Huntsville State Park for the night.


----------



## gooeytek

The little one today:


----------



## TKC

gooeytek said:


> The little one today:




*​Those are two sweet Emerson's!!*


----------



## jdboy

Just received this Calavera Cutlery El Patron on trade and it's definitely gonna be a nice EDC.


----------



## PB Wilson

I've carried this little Benchmade for the last 17 years and it has served me very well. ATS-34 or 154CM steel, titanium liners, G-10 scales and it all fits perfectly into my watch pocket of my jeans. It was a great slim design.


----------



## TKC

jdboy said:


> Just received this Calavera Cutlery El Patron on trade and it's definitely gonna be a nice EDC.





*​How do you like it?*


----------



## jdboy

TKC said:


> *​How do you like it?*



Love it, I read where someone likened it to a Sebenza on steroids and I couldn't agree more. The lock bar is stiffer than I'm used to but it inspires confidence. There's no way this lock-up is going to slip or develop lock rock. It has perfect blade centering with an especially smooth action. I've had to brush up on my convex sharpening skills though. That full top to bottom convex grind makes it a dream to use for EDC tasks though. I'm also a fan of the blade steels he prefers to use. Mine is in S90V and the edge retention so far is phenomenal.


----------



## TKC

jdboy said:


> Love it, I read where someone likened it to a Sebenza on steroids and I couldn't agree more. The lock bar is stiffer than I'm used to but it inspires confidence. There's no way this lock-up is going to slip or develop lock rock. It has perfect blade centering with an especially smooth action. I've had to brush up on my convex sharpening skills though. That full top to bottom convex grind makes it a dream to use for EDC tasks though. I'm also a fan of the blade steels he prefers to use. Mine is in S90V and the edge retention so far is phenomenal.



*​Very cool!!!*


----------



## nbp

So, I kinda got into CRKs lately, and now I really don't want to carry anything but Chris' knives everyday, so I am doing some BST to find a collection of his folders for all situations. I sold a small Insingo already, but here are the ones I currently have.  Yes they all get carried and cut stuff! 

L to R: Small Inkosi, Small Sebenza 21 with Raindrop Damascus and Raindrop graphics, Large Sebenza 21 with Insingo blade, Large Seb 21 Insingo with Carbon Fiber Slab, Large 21 with Box Elder Burl Inlays. 

I will probably sell the box elder soon. It's beautiful but on the larges I really prefer the Insingo. On the smalls I like the clip point. I know it's weird.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Great picture! First time I've been able to tell how large some of thoes knives are. 

~ C.G.


----------



## nbp

Glad it helps! I have M/L hands. But I like big folders so the larges actually feel really good to me.


----------



## tex.proud

nbp said:


> So, I kinda got into CRKs lately, and now I really don't want to carry anything but Chris' knives everyday, so I am doing some BST to find a collection of his folders for all situations. I sold a small Insingo already, but here are the ones I currently have.  Yes they all get carried and cut stuff!
> 
> L to R: Small Inkosi, Small Sebenza 21 with Raindrop Damascus and Raindrop graphics, Large Sebenza 21 with Insingo blade, Large Seb 21 Insingo with Carbon Fiber Slab, Large 21 with Box Elder Burl Inlays.
> 
> I will probably sell the box elder soon. It's beautiful but on the larges I really prefer the Insingo. On the smalls I like the clip point. I know it's weird.



Nice collection of CRK's! I have only the basic large 21 and carry it daily. Above the collection of Benchmades, Spidercos, ZTs, and the Strider. It's my favorite.

Tex.Proud


----------



## TKC

nbp said:


> So, I kinda got into CRKs lately, and now I really don't want to carry anything but Chris' knives everyday, so I am doing some BST to find a collection of his folders for all situations. I sold a small Insingo already, but here are the ones I currently have.  Yes they all get carried and cut stuff!
> 
> L to R: Small Inkosi, Small Sebenza 21 with Raindrop Damascus and Raindrop graphics, Large Sebenza 21 with Insingo blade, Large Seb 21 Insingo with Carbon Fiber Slab, Large 21 with Box Elder Burl Inlays.
> 
> I will probably sell the box elder soon. It's beautiful but on the larges I really prefer the Insingo. On the smalls I like the clip point. I know it's weird.




*​You have a GREAT collection of CRK's!!*


----------



## nbp

Gosh, You're going to make me blush, that is quite a compliment coming from you TKC! You have owned all the finest! 

These knives are deeply satisfying to carry and use. I am really enjoying them!


----------



## scout24

NBP- Have you owned a small Sebenza with the Insingo blade? I really like that blade shape but wonder how it translates in use.


----------



## Str8stroke

For anyone who like the CRKs. If you haven't held a 25, you must! It holds so well. I would say the Large 21 is great for collectors & looks. But for a working blade, only a 25 for me! Also, know that they are coming out with a Large Inkosi. It looks just like the 25, but the clip is angled like the Small Inkosi and I think they are going to do inlays too.


----------



## nbp

Yep my first Sebenza was a small Insingo. Excellent knife, I love the Insingo. For some reason on the larges (which I prefer altogether) I love the Insingo and prefer it to the clip point but on the smalls I kinda like the clip point better. I like the small 21 in that there are so many options but of the two I think the Inkosi is a little better small hard use knife. But it only comes in one flavor. So either you like it or you don't. 

If only you could get a 25 with an Insingo!!!  I do like the simplicity of the 21 for disassembly and I honestly doubt there is any real difference in the strength or toughness of the 21 vs 25. I haven't taken down my Inkosi yet. The large Ink will be killer.


----------



## PB Wilson

During the summer, I don't always carry this setup but in the colder months I can easily stash this pouch in a jacket pocket and it fits nicely on a belt if I hit the woods.

This folder is a Benchmade Mini Stryker that has lost a bit of its tanto profile as I sharpen the entire profile in one go. The point between the short front section and the main cutting section is slightly rounded over and it works great. Slim, solid and smooth. 

If anyone is interested, the pouch is from Voodoo Tactical and it has held up nicely over the years. It's not as well made as a Maxpedition, but it works. I carry a 4Sevens Mini MA with a lithium AA primary, a Leatherman Micra, Sharpie, Space Pen (the red tube on the far left), a Fox 40 whistle, mini lighter and can stash a few more things in there if I try.


----------



## Monocrom

Well, I guess it technically counts as a folder.... _*Leatherman Signal.*_

Bought it at a Brick & Mortar store because I wanted one as soon as I became interested in it. But that means I paid a premium above retail. Oh well, I knew I was paying a premium; so no big thing. I'm going to carry and use it for awhile to see if it's worth it as both an outdoor-specific multi-tool, and yes; as an EDC multi-tool. 


A shot of the clip side. The clip is decent. Not too much retention since it's straight with just a divot style curve. But the 7.5 ounce weight helps the knife stay secure in the pocket.




Knife in hand with the blade locked open. Unlike the Skeletool, you're not going to accidentally unlock this lock if you bear down too tightly with your grip. Sure it's a multi-tool, but I carry it for the blade feature. Have never used the pliers.


----------



## KooDeRR Whistle

Spyderco PM2 carried this bad girl for years, super tough blade have tackled jobs that should have been done with a fixed blade. Centering lock up and smoothness of opening is good as day one. My favorite knife I have ever owned for EDC.


----------



## boo5ted

Just came in a few days ago and already my favorite knife. Zero Tolerance 0456CF, already have the MXG Ti deep pocket clip and blue screw set. Just waiting on the blue backspace and blue pivot hardware.


----------



## kreisl

looks like a copied design from Marcins Knives:
https://www.instagram.com/marcins_knives/


----------



## boo5ted

kreisl said:


> looks like a copied design from Marcins Knives:
> https://www.instagram.com/marcins_knives/



The ZT was designed by Dmitry Sinkevich, so pretty sure it's the other way around.


----------



## Nimitz68

Medford Knife and Tool Praetorian Swift non-safety auto:


----------



## wraithpc

Shirogorov Turtle today.


----------



## Modernflame

Chris Reeve Large Inkosi


----------



## Shadowcutter

I have been carrying a Vargo Sobata 398 a s of late. It has a titanium/ceramic composite blade, 'sintered titanium'. It's completely corrosion resistant and unlike regular titanium alloy knives, it has been holding an edge. It's more like titanium than ceramic as far as the blade is concerned. I have been cutting vatious materials like cardboard, rope, wood, meat. No chips yet. It has a micro toothy edge I think. It doesn't feel screaming sharp, but yet it cuts great! One of the most interesting knives I have ever owned which is saying something cause I have owned a lot of different knives! I have a small collection, it was much bigger, but I sold a bunch of them cause I moved across the country. Anyway I am putting this knife through it's paces! Great knife thus far and fun to flip!


----------



## Beard Man




----------



## DJ Wolf

Some nice knives in this thread. No pics, but I carry a Sebenza for at least 15 years, along with a SAK or a traditional folder, like my Case Trapper or Barlow.


----------



## RedLED

Beard Man,

Thats a great EDC setup! Mine is close, I have a SAK instead of a Leatherman. However, I always have a Leatherman close by, always.


----------



## Garabaldi




----------



## 5S8Zh5

Pacific Salt gen 1 with straight spine mod


----------



## Tachead

..... 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## MDJAK

really nice. What make and model is that?



Garabaldi said:


>


----------



## aginthelaw

i miss my folders: chris reeve, phil boguziewski, frank centofante, bob terzuola, auto benchmades...all gone. this thread brought back memories


----------



## jrgold

some of the lightweights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice selection of carbon fiber right there! oo:


----------



## jrgold

Toohotruk said:


> Nice selection of carbon fiber right there! oo:



thank you sir, i edc these during the summer. A light knife doesn’t weigh down shorts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Seki City Endela.


----------



## LGT




----------



## GODSPEED

I've always carried knives with Tanto grinds but this Emerson Kwaiken has taken over my pocket, been edc'ing it for a while now.


----------



## Ferrariblades

I usually alternate between Emerson, Hinderer, and Chris Reeve. Tonight I have my pimped Emerson CQC 7A with micarta scales and titanium bolsters.


----------



## lion504

A Benchmade 765 or Para 3. Here's the monolock, which is super light and thin for a 3+ inch blade:


----------



## topomart

I always carry the FreeTiger FT901


----------



## Shorttime

The work stuff doesn't change, so I have to get creative. It's the same knife and light, posted in two different threads. I'm only doing this once. Unless I can figure out how to stand the Alox up on it's narrow side.


----------



## lion504




----------



## Shorttime




----------



## desmobob

I don't have a photo of it and I'll try to remember to get one... The knife I often EDC is an old Girl Scout Knife (that's right... even Girl Scouts carried knives back in the good ol' days) made by Kutmaster in Utica, NY. 

I live in a rural area, but close to a popular lakefront summer vacation community. There have been plenty of times when a knife was needed by myself or someone else and I've pulled out the Benchmade, Spyderco, ZT, or other modern knife I was EDC'ing. The response from some of the non-locals is often something like "Whoa... you carry a KNIFE?" or "Why do you need a pocket knife that big?!"
If it's the Girls Scout Knife, I ask them why they're afraid of a knife that was intended to be carried by young girls...


----------



## boo5ted

It's my newest, smallest and turning out to be the most useful knife I own. SAK Compact.


----------



## desmobob

Today's old-school EDC...


----------



## Streak

Damaged right thumb, cant use thumb hole/button knives I have been carrying my Honey Badger flipper for a couple of years.
Just bought a few more less 25% on the BF/Cyber Monday sale.


----------



## aginthelaw

I have a honey badger with blue scales in my cart. I hope they put ALL my money in my paycheck


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I have had two Honey Badgers. Brown scales, one medium and one large. Gave the medium to my daughter in Idaho.

Bill


----------



## nbp

I haven’t used those specifically but if the holes are decent you might be able to flick with your middle finger. I flick my Spyderco PM2 this way quite nicely.


----------



## Shorttime

Getting this photo somewhat right kept me busy while the coffeemaker took it's sweet time.


----------



## desert.snake

In last time this


----------



## shooter_tx

I actually took this pic for a Facebook group, a few days ago:
https://ibb.co/jfwJH5W

Clockwise, from top-right:
1.) RAT, Model II (my 'Goldilocks' EDC knife; fits my hand juuuust right)
2.) SOG Twitch II (my 'backup' EDC knife; a little too small for my hands, and the controls are non-intuitive to me)
3.) SOG Flash II (I wanted so badly to like this knife, but couldn't; it's a little too big for my hands/pocket, so it mostly stays in the truck)
4.) some random Husky light I picked up at some point (my backup)
?.) conspicuously absent from this photo is my SureFire E2E Executive Elite (my EDC light for about a decade, recently lost/misplaced)


----------



## Shorttime

This, for the weekend.







A. G. Russell Medium Barlow, in Ebony Delrin. The Modern Traditional collection continues.


----------



## parang

Spyderco Chaparral in Raffir Noble, Seiko 5 and the Acebeam TK16 with [email protected]


----------



## Shorttime

It's been mostly modern traditionals lately, so today I decided to go Mall Ninja.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Nice knife. Can't see whole image. Tone it down to max allowed here, 800x800. 
thanks.

Bill


----------



## scout24

Shorttime- Looks good! I would carry so many more traditional pattern knives if they had pocket clips.


----------



## Shorttime

Bullzeyebill said:


> Nice knife. Can't see whole image. Tone it down to max allowed here, 800x800.
> thanks.
> 
> Bill



I always forget about the size guidelines until thirty seconds after I post! :shakehead

I resized the image earlier, but I guess the change didn't carry over to this side of the link? Should be fixed now. If it's not, let me know and I'll figure something out.


----------



## Owen

Vnox Electrician Plus at work, Spyderco Delica 4 FFG for everything else.






I'm in an airport, right now.
Was just thinking how I never notice the Delica in my pocket, but can feel it NOT being in my pocket.


----------



## Shorttime

Yellow incandescent glare, today.






Also, an A. G. Russell Medium Lockback.


----------



## parang




----------



## adamlau

Sorry. No folders here. Fixed EDC only. Carothers EDC in 4V and D2, Both courtesy of Casinostocks @ BF (thanks, buddy!)....






Also have a couple in D3V and a few EDC 2 in D3V as well. Sheath by Taro Craft (good stuff)  ...


----------

